# The Heroes of Fannen-Dar



## Camelot (Mar 21, 2009)

The sound of the sloshing of the water deep in the well is muffled by the bickering and bartering of Fannen-Dar's marketplace.  Booths and tables are set up around this large well, and townsfolk hustle and bustle around, buying and bargaining for items that the merchants sell.  A symbol is carved into the roof of the well; it is the icon of the goddess Avandra, Guardian of Travelers and Maiden of Luck.  It suits this town to have her symbol where all can see; Fannen-Dar is the prime place in the Thundertop Hill plains for commerce, and travelers flock to this town like bees to fresh flowers.  However, few ever stay here for long.  It's just a rest stop on many people's maps.

To you, however, this town means a little more than that.

Recently, Fannen-Dar has been plagued by a tribe of kobolds called the Ice Skulls.  When merchants try to come to the town with a caravan of goods, the Ice Skulls strike from the Cloak Woods to the south, killing and stealing whatever they want.  Many kobold tribes live in the area, but they usually don't cause this much trouble.  The Fannen-Dar army has increased their defenses on the roads to and from the town, but still the Ice Skulls have made it so that the number of travelers and merchants to come to Fannen-Dar have lessened drastically since the attacks began.  Nobody likes the state of things in Fannen-Dar, but nobody can do anything about it.

However, a mysterious note appeared on the wall of a well known inn, the Dragon's Den Inn, the biggest and most frequented inn and taproom in Fannen-Dar.  The note read:

"To any heroes willing to step forth: the Ice Skulls must be stopped.  I can help.  If you want to stop the Ice Skulls, and also gain riches and fame along with it, meet me by the Well of Fortune on the morning of Kythorn 10."

Nobody in the town knows who posted this note, but it was not taken down.  "It's about time someone tried to help us," the people said.  "This situation can't be allowed to continue much longer."  But who will be brave enough to accept this quest?

Why, you will be, of course.

It is the morning of the 10th, a bright summer day, and onlookers keep passing the Well of Fortune aimlessly, their only intent to see who will be their heroes.  You have chosen to accept this offer for whatever reason you have.  Maybe you have lived in Fannen-Dar a while, and are fed up with these raids, either because you want to receive goods from merchants, or want to leave Fannen-Dar quickly.  Maybe you want to help just from the kindness of your heart, or maybe you just want the promised riches and fame.  Maybe you took this quest for an indirect reason: to avoid staying in the town, with the hope that you will venture into the woods, to avoid someone or something.  Maybe you have a personal vendetta against the Ice Skulls; a friends who was victim to their slaughter, or a treasure they stole.  Whatever your reason, you are now approaching the Well of Fortune, and see the other heroes there as well.  However, there is not another person in sight who steps forward to be the one who posted the note.

This is the beginning of your adventuring career.  Have fun.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 22, 2009)

Thomas left the inn and went out into the summer sun.  He shook Ren's hand, and patted him on the back as he turned to leave.  It was hard to leave the place that he had called home, and the man that was near a father for him.

He really didn't have a choice though.  He remembered the debt he owed to the Feylord, Midnight.  The note stuck to the wall could only be fate.  Glad he had saved enough gold for a sturdy blade and good armor, he went to see who his employer could be.

Thomas moved to the well, looking around for anybody else who volunteered.  Seeing himself the first one, he sat, his back to the cool stone of the well.  He looked around, townspeople were already whispering him name, and nodding in his direction.  He was used to the attention, he played at the Dragon's Den nightly.  He wasn't one though to turn down the opportunity for a performance.  He pulled out his harmonica, and began to play a rousing marching tune.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 22, 2009)

Walking the streets of Fannen-Dar 1812 sees the notice posted to the door of the inn and decides this would be the perfect opportunity to expand his horizons.

Reaching the town square, 1812 sees Thomas at the well and walks up to him.

"Good Morning To You Good Sir.  Are You The Individual Who Posted The Notice At The Inn?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 23, 2009)

Thomas saw the 'forged approach him, with a purpose.  It's purpose was known when it's question was posed.

"No, that wasn't me."  Thomas hadn't seen many warforged in town.  Fewer still came into the Dragon's Den.  He stands and reaches out to clasp the hand of the warrior.  "My name is Thomas," he says with a smile.  "I'm waiting to see who would be our employer as well.  Your new in town yes?  I don't think I've seen you around before."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2009)

A dwarf strides straight to the meeting place. His bald head, sandybrown long beard in connection with his robes would let many think of a wizard, but instead of a wand or anything, he carries a black warhammer at his sight. As he steps closer, you can hear the clang of metal below his robes.

"Name is Morgran. Who is the one in charge and when we be starting killing kobolds. Cursed vermin!" He says in accent free common.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 23, 2009)

1812 turns toward the new arrival.  "The Person Who Posted The Notice Is Not Here.  Perhaps He Is Late."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 24, 2009)

"Or they want to see who shows up, to make sure we have a chance of success."

Thomas approaches the dwarf.  "I'm Thomas, good to meet you Morgran," the half-elf says offering his hand.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2009)

"Thanks for the rather quick answer. You are not from here are you?" Morgran says to the forged, a bit curious.

-----------

After looking at the hand and waiting a short moment he takes it. 
"So, you are Thomas. May I ask your profession?" 

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 24, 2009)

In the bustling marketplace a friendly-looking halfling walks between the stalls, absently looking at the goods for sale. At each stall he either talks to the hawker as a friend or bumps into someone he knows while looking at the goods. The path he takes is slow and meandering, stopping to talk more than he makes any progress. As he approaches the wall of the Dragon's Den Inn he hears some commotion. "Say, what's all the hubub, friend?" he asks a perfect stranger. "Thar's a note what's about gettin us some heroes, there is. I's lookin fer to see what kinda lads take the calls."

The halfling makes his way through the crowd, saying hello to some people he passes, until he reaches an elf friend of his. "Ah good, I was hopin' I'd find a friend here. You know I never learned my letters, mind tellin' me what's this thing say?" As his friend reads the post out loud, the halfling notices an angry commotion across the crowd as a man grabs the collar of the one next to him and spits out, "Where's my ring?!" 

The halfling's eyes go big as he digs in his pockets. "Ah, thanks friend, you know I wish I had your learning, I truly do. Which reminds me, my uncle wants to invest in your pottery works! Please, take this ring and give all our best to your wife and children. Speaking of which, shouldn't you get back to them soom? Look at these long shadows!" With that he takes his leave, making his way through the crowd rather quickly. He's quite sure he didn't hear "Where'd you get that?" as he walks away. Yes, quite sure.

Later, at the Well of Fortune on the morning of Kythorn the 10th, would-be heroes gather and talk on what the future might hold. A large-faced halfling with a serious look and a dagger at his hip approaches and stands nearby. A grubby human child, clearly a gutter rat, sleeps on a patchwork rawhide mat in the filth next to a nearby streetlight. Two old women, roughly the same small height but one clearly a dwarf, walk slowly by, chatting about their husbands and sweeping the cobbles, occasionally stooping low to see if anything valuable can be found in the dust and debris.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> "Thanks for the rather quick answer. You are not from here are you?" Morgran says to the forged, a bit curious.




"No.  I Have Only Been In Fannen-Dar For A Couple Days.  It Was A Long Walk From Khora."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 25, 2009)

Morgran said:
			
		

> After looking at the hand and waiting a short moment he takes it.
> "So, you are Thomas. May I ask your profession?"




"Surely," the half-elf smiles, "as long as I can ask you yours.  I am an entertainer.  My song and stories as as fine as my bladework."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2009)

"Oh, a man, quick with mouth and blade. I'm used to be a miner. Not now, after the accident... Now I killing stuff for a living. Only evil things, of course. Got a bit of special skills, too" Morgran says. As he says these last words, you notice shadows gathering around him as he moves...

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Blast, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2009)

As the 'might be' heroes gather at the well, they are joined by yet another. Clad in a long dark blue tunic of fine cloth and sky blue breeches that fit loosely but were tied at the ankles to keep from flapping, the stranger's face was at first covered by the hood of a grey-blue cloak draped around her shoulders and standing out behind her slightly in the persistent breeze. Her belt had several pouches, and a small dagger. Between the lack of weapons and the good quality garb, it was possible this was some minor woman of breeding...

But a closer look revealed that her features were strange. Her skin a bit dark but with an unusual yellowish tint. Her eyes seemed a little narrow or squinty. Despite this, or even because of it, this newcomer carried herself with a sense of dignity, delicacy, and grace that made her exotic appearance seem mysterious and alluring rather than frightening or offputting.

She walked so smoothly that if one couldn't see her legs moving, it'd look like she was floating just about. As she arrives at the well, she doesn't seem to know what to do with her hands. First she clasps them together, then she seems about to offer it for a shake. Finally she just gives a slightly awkward wave.

"Hello," the woman says with a trace of some kind of accent that's not immediately recognizable. "You're here because of the sign?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2009)

"Yes. Name is Morgran. Do you want to offer your service, or are you the one who wrote the sign?" Morgran asks. A distant fire seemingly burning in his eyes.

[sblock=OOC]
Uses arcana to detect magic.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Blast, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 26, 2009)

The filthy boy seems to stir and rolls out of the gutter, in the process adding some of its slime to the filth already covering his arm. He grabs the rags he had kicked off in his sleep and drapes them over his shoulders. The rawhide mat he wraps around his waist and holds with one hand. Clearly limping, he meanders, bleary-eyed toward the well.

The stoic halfling looks disapprovingly at the woman who just arrived, but is instantly distracted by the horrible sight of the gutter rat. The halfling's revulsion is obvious, and his hand nervously fingers his dagger hilt.

The two old ladies continue their harvesting and one gives a whispered, gravelly "oh my!" at the sight of the woman in the dark blue tunic. The other seems to see something shining near the well and trots excitedly in that direction.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 26, 2009)

Thomas gives the awkward hooded woman a smile.  "Yes, my name is Thomas," he gives a dramatic bow.  "Our employer has yet to show up, unless that is you, of course."


----------



## Camelot (Apr 1, 2009)

The gutter rat hobbles past the group.  The newcomer in the dark blue tunic notices that he is eyeing her.  Then it strikes her that this boy isn't quite as young as he is trying to come off as.  However, it is too late!  The boy deftly swipes the dagger from her pocket and dashes off suddenly, a rag flying off his back.  Everybody realizes that he wasn't a boy at all, but a grown halfling man, a thief disguised as a boy.  It looks as if he is about to get away with the fancy dagger, but he is stopped by the other halfling that had been watching this predicament unfold.  The two seem to know each other.

"Boldo!" the thief says, clearly a tone of resentment in his voice.  "I didn't even see you there!  What a..._pleasant_ surprise."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2009)

The woman's eyes widen, and she says something incomprehensible, but clearly not well-meant. 

She starts to give chase to the thief, even raising an empty hand as if to throw...nothing, seemingly...but trots to a halt when he stops to converse.

"You there!" she demands. "Return what you took from me!" Her speech is slightly accented, and a bit overly formal. She looks back at the others.

"I am not the one who left the sign, I apologize for my rudeness!"

Then her attention is on the halfling again.

"Give it back."

(OOC - Like my character, I apologize. Work's picked up, and my usual posting time in the evening's been cut into lately. Still, no excuse. I shall keep up better!)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Morgran looks at the thief: "Never try this with me!" The point of his finger he points at the halfling starts to smoke and then to burn.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Blast, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 1, 2009)

Taking a few steps forward, the warforged towers over the halfling, leaning over to look straight down at him.

"Sir.  You Will Kindly Return The Dagger To The Lady.  Thank You."


----------



## Camelot (Apr 1, 2009)

The halfling yelps and puts out the flame.  "Yeesh, all right!" he hands the dagger back to the foreign woman.  "But only because Boldo here's my pal."  As the halfling departs, Boldo rolls his eyes.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 1, 2009)

....


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 1, 2009)

Thomas strides over to the others, a little bit late.  "You know some interesting people, don't you?"


----------



## Camelot (Apr 2, 2009)

A skinny man wearing a dark black robe and with dark shoulder length hair approaches.  His beady eyes are so dark of a brown that they almost look entirely black.

"I see the fun's begun even before I got here," he says.  Despite his dark countenance, he emits an air of warmth when he speaks.  "I see my note on the wall of the Inn was answered.  You seem like quite a heroic bunch!"

He beckons you back over to the well, telling you that his name is Zenith and that he can help you stop the Ice Skulls.  A crowd has gathered, and is listening to Zenith's story.  They all desperately hope that this is what will save the town from more attacks.  Is there anything you want to ask Zenith?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 2, 2009)

Zenith said:
			
		

> "I see my note on the wall of the Inn was answered. You seem like quite a heroic bunch!"




"Well Sir, that is what you wanted.  Heroes.  That is what the note said anyway."  Thomas reaches out a hand for Zenith to shake.

"You mentioned riches in your note as well.  Can any of that be offered as a prepayment or are riches you mentioned the booty that the kobolds carry?" Says Thomas with a subtle raise of his right eyebrow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2009)

"Good question. How much will we get paid?
And, how will we find them? I don't like just running around, waiting for an ambush? Little trap-making buggers..." Morgran asks Zenith.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Blast, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 2, 2009)

Zenith leans in, so that only the adventurers and not the crowd hear.  "Below the Dragon's Den Inn, even below the basement, is a network of tunnels, made by dwarves of old, but currently inhabited by the evil lizard creatures known as kobolds.  They have a map down there that leads to a place in the Cloak Woods called Kobold Hall."  Boldo and Thomas know that the Cloak Woods is a forest fairly large to be called a woods that is a few miles south of Fannen-Dar.  It is also where the kobolds are rumored to live, but when the Fannen-Dar guard searched the forest, they found nothing.  Zenith continues, "Kobold Hall used to only be spoken of as a myth, but with the recent outburst of kobold attacks from the woods, I'm sure that Kobold Hall really does exist, and that's where the Ice Skulls reside.  I also happen to know," and here he lowered his voice to a whisper, "that a white dragon lives there too."  He straightens up.  "Not only are the kobolds bound to have pilfered some goods and treasure you can keep, but dragons are well known to have hordes of treasure.  Plus, if you get that map, I'll give your group 200 gold pieces.  That alone should keep you all happy for a while, I should think."


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 2, 2009)

As the grubby halfling departs, he gets distracted by a street minstral and begins dancing merrily. The halfling he addressed as Boldo keeps to himself as Zenith arrives.

The two old women find themselves at the edge of the group of heroes as Zenith begins to describe things, and one of the old women appears to have been tripped by the halfling, as she falls to the ground. She is helped back up, but the angry tirade she delivers the halfling addressed as Boldo drives him back into the crowd. He clearly tries to break away from her and to hear Zenith over the distance and her shouting, but under pressure from passers by he dare not shove her aside and risk looking as though he is being violent to a poor old woman.

The other little old woman stoops, leaning on her broom, looking into the well next to Zenith.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 2, 2009)

"Why Would The People Of Fannen-Dar Allow Kobold Raiders To Lair Beneath The City?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2009)

The woman, who has not yet introduced herself, regards Zenith impassively as he speaks. When he seems to be done, for the moment, she asks in her quiet, accented voice, "Who are you, Zenith? How do you know about this map that is carried by monsters? And why are you bringing us together to do this?"


----------



## Camelot (Apr 2, 2009)

"The people of Fannen-Dar never would allow it, but those tunnels have been abandoned for centuries, and forgotten by most, so the Ice Skulls probably found a tunnel that somehow led from outside of the town's walls.

"As for myself and how I know this, well..."  He glances at the halfling woman, then continues.  "I'll be honest.  On my journey to Fannen-Dar, I too was attacked by an Ice Skull raiding party, just as the rest of the travelers have been recently.  Luckily, it was a small party and I made it out alive, but they took an item that has significant importance to me.  My guards also managed to kill a few of them before they escaped with some of my other possessions.  On the body of one of the kobolds, the leader of the party, I think, was a letter from the dragon himself, and the letter told me about the tunnels and the map.  Although the dragon did not reveal his name, I am sure that he is still rather young, from the way he...or she, come to think of it, wrote."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 3, 2009)

"I'm up for it.  These kobolds have hurt too many people.  I don't like it that they are so close to home either."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2009)

"Let'S go and kill something!" Morgran simply says.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Blast, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 3, 2009)

"Very Well.  I Will Help Remove The Kobolds From Under The Inn And Recover The Map.  We Can Resume Discussion Of Attacking Kobold Hall When We Have The Map."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2009)

"We barely even know each other," the exotic-featured woman points out. "We have not even met before now."

"Please call me May."

She then looks at Zenith. "Do you have the letter with you?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 4, 2009)

Thomas nods, "Yes the letter would be good, at least to prove what you've said so far is true," the half-elf says with a half-smile.  Thomas crosses his arms over his chest.  "Do you have any idea how to get under the city?  I'd hate to trek around for half a day to only find it a waste of time."


----------



## Camelot (Apr 5, 2009)

Zenith shakes his head.  "Unfortunately, I have misplaced the letter.  I would like to have it as proof, but I really am only trying to help.

"According to the letter, though, there is a trapdoor in the basement of the Dragon's Den Inn that nobody but the kobolds know about.  You should go now and talk to the innkeeper, Ren Strithaw, to see if you can get into the basement.  I have my own things to do, so I will meet you back here after you return from your journey.  Good luck, brave ones."  With that, if no one tries to stop him to ask something else, Zenith leaves, disappearing into the crowd.

The Dragon's Den Inn looms only a few yards away, bustling with patrons.  Smells of the inn drift from inside...Are you ready to go?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2009)

May looks at the other ones gathered there, people she doesn't even know the name of. Here on the word of someone who knew a great deal of things 'no one else knew' because of a letter he 'misplaced.' 

Was she just paranoid? Could this be a plot? But...that made no sense. Why bother with complicated intrigue when if they knew where she was, when they could simply strike directly at that point? That was obviously a flawed theory. But how much more sense did it make for there to be a "secret" trap door in the basement of a well trafficked inn?

"I have many doubts," she says to the others quietly, "but it seems as if -something- is going on, whether or not it is as Zenith says. Are we in agreement?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 5, 2009)

Thomas nods.  "I agree something is going on.  I have a feeling we aren't getting the whole story.  If there is a trapdoor beneath the inn, we need to look into it."  Thomas glances toward the inn, worry on his face.  "Ren is a father to me.  I'd hate to put him in danger if the kobolds realize we found the trapdoor."


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 6, 2009)

1812 stands unnaturally still as Zenith departs.  After a few moments he speaks.  "There Are Incongruent Details In His Story.  Finding The Map May Answer Questions He Wouldn't."


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 6, 2009)

The halfling still being shoved into the crowd by the ill-tempered old dwarf woman sounds more and more upset. Mei Ying notices that just as he's about to strike at her, he looks down in a shock of fear as she points a thick, blackened blade and escorts him away.

The stooped old human woman shoves her way from the well into the middle of the group and in a gravelly, pained voice whispers, "Gather 'round, you sorry lot."

Once the others have gathered close enough, her hood is pulled back and she drops about a foot, as it becomes apparent this is a halfling man in disguise! "I'm Boldo Bindlestiff. I was sent by my uncle, Buckwilling Bindlestiff, because his spies got word that the Deicktasker family had some nefarious plans concerning that announcement. The spies reported that the Deicktaskers would send an operative to find out the nature of this opportunity, then set up an ambush to claim the spoils once this group returns.

"I just found out they had other plans - plans ta frame *me* for the misdeeds! That surly, blundering excuse for a pickpocket got his partner, the sewer rat, to call him Boldo, loud and memorable as you please! No doubt they would let you all assume it was that one's doing that lead you to being ambushed, which puts a swift price on my own head.

"But this sticks me in the middle of this right good, but maybe for the best for you all. See, now I have to be with you on this venture to prove that it wasn't me who ambushed you. But, in me getting a cut, you all ensure that the Deicktaskers and Bindlestiffs will leave you alone - my clan so's they don't ruin my own profit in the venture, and the Deicktaskers' rotten hides because they dare not risk a war with Buckwilling Bindlestiff."

Putting the disguise back on, and stepping back onto his stilt-boots, Boldo finishes by saying, "Besides, you might need someone like me along on a shady deal like this." With that, he flips a wand at Thomas - a wand that looks just like the one that was in his pocket moments before.

"This is not a safe place to speak, we should go," says the old woman this group now knows as Boldo.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2009)

"Yes, humans who only tell half a story, halflings on stilts...
But we still agree that we will look after the kobolds, aren't we?
Would be much trouble for a setup on a group of totally unrelated people." Morgran says with a sigh. Then he walks toward the inn.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Blast, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 7, 2009)

Thomas shrugs, the situation with the halfling was quite strange.  He begins walking to the inn with the others.  Now how to break the news that their are kobolds in tunnels below the inn...


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2009)

May hesitates, but makes up her mind quickly and follows the others in. She was alone here. Even if circumstances meant this particular job was false, she would need friends much more than she would need money in the immediate future. This was a good opportunity for that.

"We should ask the owner of this place about Zenith," she suggests in a low voice as the heroes make their way across the common area. "To see what kind of reputation he has."


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 7, 2009)

"Yes.  The Innkeeper May Know About The Tunnels As Well."


----------



## Camelot (Apr 7, 2009)

You enter the Dragon's Den Inn.  The smells of charred meat, apple cider, and sweat greet you.  On a day like today, the inn's taproom would normally not have enough room for anyone else; however, due to the kobold attacks, travelers have begun to stay away from Fannen-Dar, and patronage at the inns have declined.  Only five people besides yourselves are in the room.  Ren Strithaw is of course behind the counter, washing a mug and chatting with a half-elf with green-brown hair.  A dwarf and a dragonborn sit in a booth, talking over a drink.  Also, a young half-elf with a broom is sweeping up around the room; apparently, Ren found a replacement for Thomas.

Upon seeing Thomas and the group enter the room, Ren waves them over.  "Thomas!" he shouts in his feeble old man voice.  "Are all them with you?"  Upon receiving confirmation, he shouts, "Welcome back!  Come on over, drinks are on the house."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 7, 2009)

Thomas walks in, and smiles at Ren's greeting.  "Thank you, but no drinks today Ren.  Can we talk to you in the back?"


----------



## Camelot (Apr 8, 2009)

Ren excuses himself from the half-elf and takes the group into a sort of small room, maybe fifteen by ten feet, with buckets, mops, and brooms scattered around.  A trapdoor is also on the floor.  Thomas knows, and the rest of you can safely assume, that this is the trapdoor to the basement, where the more hidden trapdoor lies.

Ren turns to each of you in the cramped room.  "So, what's the deal?  I'll do anything for friends of ol' Thomas here!"


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 9, 2009)

"The Man Who Posted The Notice On Your Door Told Us There Are Kobolds In The Tunnels Beneath Your Inn.  He Has Hired Us To Find A Map He Says They Have."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 9, 2009)

Thomas shrugs, with a half smile at the 'forged.  "Well that was direct."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2009)

"He said his name was Zenith," May says to the innkeeper. "Do you know the man?"


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 9, 2009)

"The whole thing seems a bit too easy," Boldo says, in his own voice, as he removes the cowl and wig.


----------



## Camelot (Apr 10, 2009)

Ren looks at you with a face full of empuzzlement.  "Tunnels?  Under the inn?  I've never heard of this Zenith guy, what does he know?  And why is that woman actually a man?"  Ren is clearly starting to mistrust you, though every one of you can also tell that there is more to the story than what he is actually disclosing.

Ren continues, "None of this makes sense...ever since those tratten kobolds have been acting up, everone in this town has been gettin' real dodgy...I don't know what to make of it.  Plus there's the rats..."  The last part he mumbles more to himself than any of you.

[sblock=Tratten]Tratten is a coined adjective equivalent to "d**ned;" not as harsh, but with more negative connotation than "darn."  Any member of the upper class might be slightly offended by the use of such colloquial diction in a public place, though I don't know if a broom closet counts as such.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2009)

"What rats? Speak, we want to help. This arangement sounds a bit fishy, but we have common enemies." Morgran tries to get further informationd.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Blast, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 10, 2009)

With a wide smile, Boldo steps forward and says, "Forgive us, we should not have barged in, expecting you to solve our problems for us. Of course, in today's troublesome climate, we should expect you to wisely guard yourself against villains. There is only one small matter with which you could help, but I sense you have a need as well. Tell us of these rats, maybe we can solve this problem and earn your trust."

OOC: Diplomacy check = 12


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 10, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Do I know anything of the rats?[/sblock]

"It's okay Renn, like you said they are friends of mine."  He puts his hand on the man's shoulder.  "At least could we look around the basement a bit?  There might be something down there you didn't know about.  It might give weight to what we are telling you, and give us more reason to believe this Zenith fellow."

[sblock=Diplomacy] I got a 19.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2009)

"If nothing else," Mei-ying says evenly, "we can make sure that either there is no trap door, or that it can't be used against you if there is one."


----------



## Camelot (Apr 12, 2009)

The old man sighs, the wrinkles in his face exaggerating his age.  "I suppose I can trust you...I wasn't being exactly straightforward."  He turns to Thomas.  "I never let you in on any of this, but it's time you knew.  None of you can tell anyone though!"  After making sure that everyone promises not to tell, Ren continues: "As you may know, this town has some trouble with gangs.  Since the trouble with the Ice Skulls began, the gangs have only been taking advantage of the town's weakness, growing in power themselves.  A tiefling came to me in the past month on the run from one of the particularly nasty gangs, the Dirt Devils.  I know of the tunnels underneath the inn.  I went down there many years ago; they were only big enough for maybe two people to fit.

"Well, I decided to help the tiefling, Umber, so I let him hide in the tunnels.  Sure enough, some tieflings, undoubtedly from the Dirt Devils gang, came to the inn and, while pretending to merely be patrons, searched the place.  Luckily, they didn't find Umber.  I let him come and go as he pleases, but I haven't seen him in a couple of weeks.

"Only a day after the last time I saw him, I went down to the basement to find it infested with giant rats.  I have no idea how they got there, but if word gets out, it'll really ruin my business.  And now you say there are kobolds down there too?  I really don't understand any of this...

"But I trust Thomas, and any of his friends.  If you want to search the basement and the tunnels, you may do so any time you please.  I was planning to hire a group to exterminate the rats anyway, so I won't be stingy, even in this economic down, and I'll give you 40 gold pieces for getting rid of those rats.

"You can go down into the basement any time you like.  I've got to get back to the bar.  Please, if you find anything out, let me know.  My old brain can't keep up with all these current events!"  With a desperate smile of a man trying to make a hopeless situation seem humorous, Ren leaves the closet for you to go down whenever you are ready.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 13, 2009)

"Sounds like everybody has a secret around here," Thomas says.

"Unless anybody has anything they need to grab, we might as well go now." Thomas walks over to the trapdoor to the basement and reaches down to grab the handle.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 13, 2009)

Boldo sloughs off his old lady disguise, leaving it at the entrance to the tunnels after digging out his pack. He follows into the tunnels and soon runs to the front saying, "Don't worry friends, we'll get to the bottom of whatever this is soon enough."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2009)

Mei-Ying looks at her slender, delicate-fingered hands and considers the words she'd heard. The people here were so...forward. Already calling themselves friends and companions, and they didn't even know each other. What use was a word when its meaning was so devalued?

But this was her world now, and its ways were her ways.

She followed Thomas to the trapdoor, and prepared to descend after him.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 13, 2009)

"The Tunnels Are Narrow.  We Should Determine Our Formation Before Descending."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2009)

"Who asks goes first. But I will be just behind you." Morgran says wit a grin.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 15, 2009)

Thomas goes through the trapdoor after Morgran.  Once through he draws out his longsword and looks around for the rodents.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 15, 2009)

OOC:  Is there light in the basement or do we need to create some?


----------



## Camelot (Apr 16, 2009)

You descend the wooden steps, which look as though they have encountered both water and fire damage in the past.  The only light comes from the cracks in the ceiling, making the room dim and hard to see in.  In the middle of the room are two rows of crates and boxes stacked about five feet high.  The moment MAIA steps onto the floor, a giant rat crawls out from under a crate, hissing and baring its teeth.  You notice that several other rats lurk around the room.

[sblock=Initiative]To keep things moving, I rolled initiative for you.  The order is: Boldo (22), Mei Ying (22), Thomas (16), Morgran (12), MAIA (10).  I don't have the time tonight, but tomorrow I will make the map.  When you are ready, describe your next most likely action, and I will describe the events in chronological order when I get back.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 16, 2009)

If no one has created a light source by my turn I'll activate a sunrod then move into melee.

If there is light by my turn, I'll move up and swat a rat with a _Crushing Surge_
Attack: (1d20+6=14) 
Damage: (1d10+4=13)


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 16, 2009)

Boldo fires a bolt at a rat and bolts for cover.

OOC: Sly Flourish To hit and damage: 1d20+6=15, 1d6+5+3=9. If the rat hasn't acted in the first round, 2d6=7 sneak attack damage.


----------



## Camelot (Apr 16, 2009)

[sblock=Map]
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
X. . . . .R. . . .X
X. . . . . . . .R.X
X.R. .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. .R.c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c.R. .X
X. .R.c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c.R. .c. . .X
X.R. .c. . .c. .M.X
X. . . . .R. . .M.X
X. .R. . . . . .T.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
M = M.A.I.A. 1812
M = Morgran Deepwell
T = Thomas Callahan
M = Mei Ying
B = Boldo Bindlestiff
R = Giant Rat
c = crate/barrel
s = stairway
Morgran and Thomas are standing on the stairway.  Mei Ying and Boldo are still in the broom closet.  Boldo is first in initiative.  Remember, you can move past your allies without penalty, but the stairs are considered difficult terrain.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 16, 2009)

Upon seeing the dankness, MAIA takes out a sunrod, lights it by cracking it against his knee, and sticks it in his backpack, with the tip poking out.

Boldo's bolt batters the big mouse, and with a pitiful squeak it falls on its back, dead.
[sblock=Map]X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
X. . . . .R. . . .X
X. . . . . . . .R.X
X.R. .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. .R.c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. .R.c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c.R. .c. . .X
X.R. .c. . .c. .M.X
X. . . . .R. . .M.X
X. .R. . . . . .T.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
Boldo, you can move into the room to one of three spots: left of MAIA, up-left of MAIA, or above MAIA.

My view of sunrods is that they work like glowsticks; you crack them against something to light them up, and then they go out four hours later. There's no turning them off once you turn them back on. By sticking it in your backpack, you can have both hands free but still have a source of light.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 16, 2009)

OOC: Yes, that is my understanding of Sunrods.  Single-use, disposable, stupendously effective light sources.

OOC2: The reason I specified the conditional action in my last post is that 1812 is the last PC in initiative order (unless you're assuming I lit the Sunrod as my Suprise round action and then I'll go on my turn).


----------



## Camelot (Apr 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC to Pyrex]I just assumed that, upon opening the trapdoor, you saw that it was dark and lit it before going in.  The encounter started after you lit your sunrod.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 16, 2009)

"Nice shot Boldo!"  Thomas's praise bolsters the halfling's spirits

Thomas mumbles arcane words under his breath, and the rat down at the end of the room dodges a javelin.  The rat sees through the ruse and knows it was him that attempted to hurt it.  Thomas though walks down the stairs stopping off the stairs just to the left of Morgran.

[sblock=Actions]Immediate action:  Thomas uses mark of valor on Boldo(since he killed the rat).  Boldo gains 4 temp hp.  Use Misdirected mark against the rat 8 sq to the "north".  8 vs reflex, probably a miss.  Roll Lookup
Move:  Move down the stairs and around them so Thomas ends up on the ground, just to the left of Morgran.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2009)

Mei Ying comes down off the stairs and finds a good spot between Thomas and the wall where she can see some rats and feels fairly secure.

She moves her hands and arms in a sinuous fashion as if holding an invisible globe between her hands and moving it around. All the while she murmurs strange words in a fluid tongue... Suddenly unearthly green flame flares into being between her palms, making a ball there that despite crackling and giving off a strong heat seems to leave her hands unscathed.

Now limed in lime green light, Mei-Ying looks up from her handiwork to glare at the rodents. She hurls the ball of fire, which screams through the air and blossoms in the midst of the rats!

[sblock=Actions]Move action to come down stairs and end in the space south of Thomas.
Standard action to cast Scorching Burst in the center of the two rats near each other in the bottom lefthand corner to get them both in the burst effect area.
Rolls: 1st attack: natural 20!
2nd attack: 8
Damage: 9 (10 for the critted rat)[/sblock]
Roll Lookup


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 20, 2009)

Boldo moves thus:


Camelot said:


> [sblock=Map]X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
> X. . . . .R. . . .X
> X. . . . . . . .R.X
> X.R. .c. . .c. . .X
> ...




*EDIT*: After re-reading the rules, it looks like Boldo can make a Stealth check even though some foes can see him, because it's opposed individually. Stealth check is: 31!


----------



## Camelot (Apr 21, 2009)

Mei Ying first runs down the stairs, gracefully leaping over the low railing to land in the corner. The blast of fire kills one rat but leaves the other with merely singed whiskers.

Thomas' cunning attack fails, but he ends up in a safe spot between Boldo and Mei.

[sblock=Map]X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
X. . . . .R1 . . .X
X. . . . . . . .R2X
X.R3 .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. .R4c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. .R6c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c.R7 .c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c.B.M.X
X. . . . .R9 .T.M.X
X. .R0 . . . .M.s.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
I numbered the rats to make it easier, though I think I understood what your moves were so far.[/sblock]

Morgran is up next in initiative.


----------



## Camelot (Apr 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]If people have stopped replying lately because they have stopped receiving emails, it has happened to me too.  I'll give you another day, but tomorrow I will take Morgran's turn.  I hope I haven't lost anybody![/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 27, 2009)

Boldo waits for his initiative!!

1d20+3=17, 3d6+2=9, 7d4+2d12=30 
Success!


----------



## Camelot (Apr 28, 2009)

Morgran, from his vantage point on the stairs, shoots an Eldritch Blast at the rat nearest him.  It hits, killing the rat!

The rats then advance upon our heroes.  They seem to be pretty bold for rats, but then again, they are giant.  The group finds themselves surrounded by the rats.  Boldo's strategy becomes null and void as three rats block his path.  As the rats come closer, one lashes out to bite MAIA, leaving tooth marks on his wooden arm.

[sblock=OOC]MAIA takes 3 damage, reducing his HP to 35, which is still incredible for level 1 anyway.  It is now MAIA 1812's turn.
Map:
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
X. . . . . . . . .X
X. . . . . . . . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c.R4 .X
X. . .c. . .c.R1R2X
X. . .c. . .c.B.M.X
X. . . . .R9R3T.M.X
X. . . .R0R7R6M.s.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
Ah!  Attack of the rats![/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 35/38hp, 4 Temp HP*

Seeing that the rats have gotten around Thomas and Boldo and have moved to within striking range of Mei Ying, Maia whips his halberd around in an overhand chop at R6 to buy the wizard some breathing room.

Crushing Surge at R6.
Attack: (1d20+6=16)
Damage: (1d10+6=9)
Rat R6 becomes Marked by M.A.I.A. via *Combat Challenge*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 28, 2009)

Thomas yells a deafening shout, and bangs his blade on his shield.  The power and confidence in his war cry shocks some of the rats into death.

[sblock=Actions]
Shout of triumph(blast 3).  Will effect R9, R3, R6, R7, R0(dice rolled in that order).  Attack rolls:  13, 18, 8, 18, 23 (vs fort).  8 damage.  Roll Lookup
Immediate to an let an ally gain 3 temp hp that doesn't have temp hp and bloodies or or kills an enemy on their turn.  Also, Walking Dad had to leave Enworld, issues with work.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (May 1, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the info.  Morgran shall be played as an NPC for now, if no one replaces him.  He may leave eventually...or provide important backstory...heheh...Or someone may take control of him once again.  Time shall tell!  Kudos to Walking Dad for a very good character.[/sblock]

MAIA's halberd swings down past Thomas and Mei Ying, but the handle whacks the stair railing, and the blade stops short just above the rat!  The vermin looks up at its attacker, distracted by this new menace.

[sblock=OOC]Thomas' shall use his Shout when his turn arrives, but for now, Boldo is next.  If a new situation presents itself (and this goes for all, by the way) and you want to change your move, post a different move or an addition or subtraction, and it will override your last proposed move.

The map remains the same[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (May 1, 2009)

Boldo looks about, trying to strategize a difficult situation, as the rats close in. Seeing the behemoth's wild swing, Boldo leaps into the side of the flailing halberd, rebounding off the flat of the business end, landing in a handstand on the back of a giant rat, sinking his dagger into the beast's hide, and coming to a stand ready to kill another rat.

OOC: Boldo attacks R1 with a sly flourish: 1d20+8=22 to hit AC, 1d4+4+3=10 damage. Boldo doesn't actually "move." I assume this kills the rat, but I didn't remove it from the map.

Also, I cleaned up the map and added out initiatives, so people might want to copy this map for future use. It's really nice to have the initiative easy to find.

[sblock=OOC]The order is: Boldo (22), Mei Ying (22), Thomas (16), Morgran (12), MAIA (10).
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
X. . . . . . . . .X
X. . . . . . . . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c.R4 .X
X. . .c. . .c.R1R2X
X. . .c. . .c.B.M.X
X. . . . .R9R3T.M.X
X. . . .R0R7R6M.s.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
Ah!  Attack of the rats![/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2009)

Mei-Ying lifts her hand and speaks in a fluid, lyrical language. She finishes by pushing her hand forward, as if shoving something...

There is a blue-white pulse that ripples through the air out from her hand. It makes a roar like thunder and a gust of wind that shrieks through the cellar for a brief moment. The blast tears at the rats, prying them off the floor and sending them tumbling back away!

(Thunderwave! Does 10 to R3, and 5 to any other hit. Roll Lookup
To hit: 24, 19, 6, 8, 23 on R3, R6, R9, R7, R0 in that order, all vs Fort.
Roll Lookup )


----------



## Camelot (May 6, 2009)

As Boldo slices at the rat, Mey Ying unleashes a boom of thunder.  Three rats drop dead from the deafening noise, and Boldo kills his rat as well.  Thomas bursts into songs of valorous heroes, filling Mei Ying, standing next to him, with determination.  Then Thomas unleashes his own attack.  His song swells into a thunderous shout, killing the two rats standing before him.

Morgran shoots a blast of eldritch energy at the rat standing in front of MAIA, and it is charred into a smoking pile of ash and bones.

The one rat remaining squeals and runs off into the darkness.

[sblock=Map]Boldo (22), Mei Ying (22), Thomas (16), Morgran (12), MAIA (10)
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
X.R4 . . . . . . .X
X. . . . . . . . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c. . .X
X. . .c. . .c.B.M.X
X. . . . . . .T.M.X
X. . . . . . .M.s.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X[/sblock]

The remaining rat seems to have lost its courage momentarily, but it seems to have nowhere to run.  It is MAIA's turn next.


----------



## Pyrex (May 6, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 35/38hp, 4 Temp HP*

Not giving he rat any quarter M.A.I.A. moves up along the row of crates then lunges at the remaining rat.

Actions:
--Move 5 squares north.
--Charge 5 squares NNW to attack R4
--Attack: (1d20+6=24) 
--Damage: (1d10+6=7) 
--R4 becomes marked by *Combat Challenge*


----------



## Bihlbo (May 7, 2009)

Boldo looks for doors...


----------



## Camelot (May 10, 2009)

The rat is actually too far away for MAIA to reach in two movements.  The farthest MAIA can get is here, 1 north of the left column of crates:[sblock=Map]
Boldo (22), Mei Ying (22), Thomas (16), Morgran (12), MAIA (10)
    A B C D E F G H
  X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
 1X.R4 . . . . . . .X
 2X. . .M. . . . . .X
 3X. . .c. . .c. . .X
 4X. . .c. . .c. . .X
 5X. . .c. . .c. . .X
 6X. . .c. . .c. . .X
 7X. . .c. . .c. . .X
 8X. . .c. . .c.B. .X
 9X. . . . . . .T.M.X
10X. . . . . . .M.s.X
  X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X 
MAIA started in H8.  Moving 5 north brings him to H3.  Moving 5 more west brings him to C2, but the rat is at A1.  Do you move there, or stay back farther?

[/sblock]Boldo looks around, but can not find anything suspicious, except maybe some canned vegetables that may have gone bad.


----------



## Pyrex (May 11, 2009)

OOC:
Given that he's wielding a reach weapon, MAIA can hit A1 from C2.


----------



## Camelot (May 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]At times like this, one word rings true...

D'oh!

Yeah, I forgot about the halberd, thanks...=)[/sblock]The rat is _dead_. _Very_ dead. Now, the group can search for the entrance to the supposed tunnels. Since MAIA was carrying the light source, as he turned the corner around the crates, the others were plunged into darkness.

MAIA, having light, glances at this far corner of the room. There seems to be nothing suspicious. The rats had nibbled at some boxes on the shelves, but nothing serious that couldn't be restocked, he was sure. Not that a warforged would know anything about business, but still!

[sblock=XP]A rather easy battle to begin with, but the real fun is just around the corner!  Or underneath the floorboards, same difference.  Everyone gets 50 XP!  (Oh, yeah, woohoo...sarcasm.)[/sblock]

So, the search began. As the characters search, each must pick a certain area to search, but do not make a Perception check. I make such checks, so it is a mystery to you whether you did a thorough search or not (as in MAIA's search above). Searching takes about a minute.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 14, 2009)

Thomas looks around the room in the area where the final rat ran.  If it wished to escape, it's rathole could be near the trapdoor.


----------



## Camelot (May 14, 2009)

Thomas notices some loose floorboards.  He pulls them up and they all move together, revealing a small tunnel!  It looks to be only wide enough for one person at a time.[sblock=Short Rest]I almost forgot, if anyone got injured, you can spend healing surges now to regain hit points if you want.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2009)

Mei-Ying holds her hand out, and a cold aquamarine light appears a few inches above her palm, casting the cellar around her in an unearthly glow. She paces up the aisle between the casks until Thomas cries out that he's found something. At that point she goes to join him.

"I can send my light down ahead," the sorceress offers. "Though it may warn whatever's down there that we're coming."


----------



## Pyrex (May 14, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 35/38hp, 4 Temp HP*

OOC:  No problem, you've got a little more to keep track of than we do.  

OOC2:  Rather than take a short rest to spend a healing surge, MAIA will skip the short rest and keep the Temp HP (Temp HP don't expire until you take a rest.

MAIA moves over to look down the tunnel to see how far down it goes.

"If They Are Close Enough To See The Light They Would Have Heard Your Battle Magic Already Anyway.  We Should Look Before We Leap."

OOC3:  Straight down?  How far?  Is there a ladder?


----------



## Camelot (May 14, 2009)

The tunnel descends a short distance, about 5 or 6 feet, then turns sharply horizontal and disappears to the south (left on the map, but it wasn't positioned according to north/south/east/west).

MAIA urges the group onward, and as soon as everyone is ready, you shall descend into the tunnel.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 15, 2009)

Boldo follows down the hole, third in line.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 16, 2009)

Blade drawn, Thomas lowers himself into the pit. "Better for us to have light to see by.  If things lurk down here, they can already seen fine.  We can't."

He takes up the space behind the warforged and keeps his eyes open for threats.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2009)

Mei-Ying sends her light down the hole first, but goes down the trapdoor last.


----------



## Pyrex (May 19, 2009)

Once Mei-Ying has sent her light down the tunnel and everyone has had a chance to look down MAIA lowers himself into the tunnel, his sunrod providing plenty of light to see by.


----------



## Camelot (May 26, 2009)

*Kobold Caverns*

The tunnel goes down a few feet, then levels off into the darkness. It becomes clear by the light of MAIA's sunrod and Mei Ying's light that the tunnel was naturally very short, but was excavated farther by intelligent beings.

The tunnel suddenly opens up into a small cavern. In opposite corners of the cavern are two platforms, like blocks stuck in the corner of the room. They are poorly made, so climbing them looks like not too difficult a task, but there are ladders reaching the tops.

What really attracts your attention are the green, scaly creatures standing knee-high (except for Boldo, for whom it is more like neck high) in front of you. They are clearly the kobolds. On the ground floor are seven of them, wielding javelins. On the nearest platform are two more, and on the farther platform, one, who are holding slings that they clearly plan to use on you. Here is what you know about the kobolds:[sblock=Kobolds]Kobolds often dwell near a dragon's lair, maintaining a safe distance but bringing sacrificial offerings to their "god." Most dragons ignore kobolds, as a crocodile ignores the birds that pick its teeth clean. Once in a great while, however, a young dragon takes an interest in its kobold cult, which then becomes a real menace to the dragon's enemies.

Kobolds are skilled at making traps, which they use to capture prey and to acquire sacrifices for their dragon lords.

Kobold minions carry javelins and wear hide armor for protection. Kobold slingers are more dangerous, as they can attack from afar, and with deadly accuracy. They wield slings and wear leather armor. Kobold slingers typically carry special sling bullets called pots that carry additional effects, such as fire or a rank stench, to hinder their enemies. When push comes to shove, kobold slingers can fight with daggers in melee combat. All kobolds are extremely dexterous, able to slip in between enemies without letting their guard down.[/sblock]The kobolds apparently heard the battle with the rats, and have prepared for your entrance into their caverns.[sblock=Initiative and Map]Initiative: Boldo (16), Mei Ying (15), MAIA (15), Thomas (14), Morgran (12).

. . . .A.B.C.D.E.F.G.H.
. . .X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
.1.X.X. . . . . .L.P.P.X
.2. . . . . . . . .S1P.X
.3.X.X. .K1K2 . . . . .X
.4. .X. .K3 . . . .K4K5X
.5. .X. . . . . . . . .X
.6. .X. . . . . . . . .X
.7. .X.L. . . . . . . .X
.8. .X.P.S2 .K6 . . . .X.X.X.X.X
.9. .X.P.P. .K7 . . . .M.T.B.M.M
10. .X.P.S3 . . . . . .X.X.X.X.X
. . .X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X

MAIA = Grey, Thomas = Blue, Boldo = Orange, Morgran = Red, Mei Ying = Green

Kobold Minions = K1-7, Kobold Slingers = S1-3

P = Platform. The platforms are 10 feet (2 squares) high, and are able to be climbed (with an Athletics check).

L = Ladder. The square is normal terrain, but a ladder leans up against the platform in that square.

You come from the tunnel to the lower right (obviously), and the only exit is the tunnel to the upper left, leading deeper into the caverns, and lower into the earth.[/sblock]Boldo gets to go first.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 26, 2009)

"Great, nothing to hide behind. Bad time to be me," Boldo mutters to himself as he fires a crossbow shot at a slinger. Motioning with his dagger, "You two move past me, I gotta try using this corner for cover."

OOC: Boldo shoots at S3 with a Sly Flourish, getting 14 to hit AC, and 12 for damage. I don't really know if I can move right now, other than to move into the open.
*EDIT*: add 2d6=8 Sneak Attack damage. Thanks EvolutionKB!

Also, it might be easier to use Walking Dad's method of sharing a map, ye olde Excel spreadsheet. I made one, use it if you like.


----------



## Pyrex (May 27, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 35/38hp, 8 Temp HP*

MAIA moves to G9 to engage the first cluster of javelineers and swings at K7.

Crushing Surge
Attack: (1d20+6=23) 
Damage: (1d10+6=16) 

"I Will Engage These And Then Move To The Group Of Three.  Please Cover Me From The Slingers On The Platforms."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2009)

"You will die!" Morgran declares to the kobolds. Black and red flames erupt around his warhammer, springing to the nearest kobold.

[sblock=Map]






[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]
Minor: Curse K6 (if already dead -> S2)
Move: Up to K10 if the space is free (see map).
Standard: Hellish rebuke at K6 (if already dead -> S2)
Hellish Rebuke (to hit vs reflex, damage, curse (if targeting S2) (1d20+4=18, 1d6+4=5, 1d6=2)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]

Edit: Sorry, my fault. I have to curse the nearest enemy .(


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2009)

Mei-Ying advances, then pauses, taken aback by the little creatures arrayed against them. She backs against the wall, hoping not to get swarmed, and with a graceful sweep of her hand intones a spell...

_Unfortunate ones
You have never seen the sun
Here is a small taste._

A bloom of crimson and green flames erupts in the midst of the kobolds!

(OOC - Move to J11 and Scorching Burst to catch S2, S3, K6, K7)
To hit: 10, 17, 7, 23 all vs Reflex
Damage: 8
Roll Lookup


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 28, 2009)

Thomas strides forward callling out, "Focus on the slingers!" The arcane force of his words sends some of the kobolds stumbling back, clutching their ears.

[sblock=Actions]
Move to I6. Use Shout of triumph. Targeting in order S1, K4, K5. To hit: 17, 14, 11. 5 damage. Slinger is pushed 3 squares to F2(S1 gets a save to avoid falling from the platform. Immediate action: Mei gains 4 temp hp.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2088406/
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
*HP* 28; *Bloodied* 14; *Healing Surge* 7; *Surges Per Day* 10
*AC* 17; *Fort* 13, *Ref* 13, *Will* 15
*Saves*
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Longsword* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d8+2 damage.
*War Song Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 1d8+4 damage, and an ally that hits the target before the end of my next turn gains 3 temporary hit points.
*Misdirected Mark* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane,* *Implement*
Range 10; +4 vs Reflex; 1d8+4 damage and the target is marked by an ally within 5 squares of me until the end of my next turn.
*Shout of Triumph* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Enemies in close blast 3; +4 vs Fort; 1d6+4 thunder damage and I push the target 3 squares. Effect: Allies in the area of the blast can be slid 3 squares.
*Storm Walk* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Range 10; +4 vs Fort; 1d8+4 Thunder damage. Before or after the attack, I can shift one square.
*Eyebite* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
Range 10; +4 vs Will; 1d6+4 damage and I am invisible to the target until the start of my next turn.
*Majestic Word *(minor; twice per encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Healing*
Myself or ally in close burst 5; The target spends a healing surge, gains an additional 4 hp and can be slid one square.
*Words of Friendship* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Arcane*
I gain a +5 on the next diplomacy check before the end of my next turn.
*Slayer's Song* (standard; daily) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 2d8+4 damage, and the target grants CA to you and your allies(save ends). Miss: Half damage. Effect: Whenever you hit an enemy, that enemy grants CA to you and your allies until the end of your next turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (May 28, 2009)

Boldo's bolt looks like it will hit the kobold, but it strikes the side of the platform, just below its foot.

The kobolds by now are all ready for you.  The slingers wait for you to enter so they can get a better shot, and only a single minion runs to greet you.  One of the kobolds right in front of you rushes at MAIA with its javelin drawn.  However, you probably know that kobolds are very lousy at being evil, and your first sight of an attacking kobold proves no different.  The minions stumbles on its way towards MAIA and ends up stabbing its javeling into the ground a foot away from the warforged.  It is now in a disadvantageous position, granting all attackers combat advantage.

The other kobolds wait greedily for you to enter the cavern.

Mei Ying's path becomes blocked by the fumbling kobold, but no matter.  She can still reach her targets from where she is.  Mei Ying's fiery pellet dances past her allies heads and explodes in the air next to the kobold slingers.  The blast catches one slinger (S3) and the remaining minion, killing the minion and making the slinger very annoyed.

MAIA unleashes his attack on the pesky kobold blocking his way, smashing his halberd into its head and killing it in a single blow.  He then moves closer to the group of three, preparing to smash them to bits.

As he enters the room, the kobolds finally unleash their attacks.  The first slinger slings a gluepot at MAIA, hitting him square on the head.  The glue drips down his legs and onto the floor, then hardens, glueing him into place.[sblock=Damage and Effect]MAIA takes 9 damage, eliminating his temp hp and 1 hp, bringing him to 34 hp, and is immobilized (save ends).[/sblock]The second slinger shoots a regular shot at him, hitting a soft part of his wooden body.[sblock=Damage]MAIA takes 7 damage, reducing his hp to 27.  These kobolds can really pack a punch![/sblock]The third kobold decides to try his luck with the other adventurers, firing a gluepot at poor Thomas, but the pot bounces harmlessly off his chainmail, the gluey part missing its mark.

The kobolds on the ground are also getting into the action.  MAIA becomes surrounded by the three he was going to attack.  They all try to stab at him with their javelins, but even while glued, MAIA swiftly dodges all the attacks.  One kobold (K3) even fumbles on his attack, granting combat advantage.

The two remaining minions run towards the tunnel.  One enters and attacks Thomas, who is now in the front.  The kobold misses completely and stealthily retreats before Thomas has a chance to react.  The other kobold then slips past and tries his luck against Thomas, but once again, Thomas proves to agile to hit, swinging up his shield at the last second to block the javelin from hitting him in the chest.

By now, the bard and the warlock may have different plans.  Also, if I had someone do something that is the total opposite of their plan, tell me and I will correct it.  Thomas is next, then Morgran.  I'll try attaching the map.  I think it worked...


----------



## Pyrex (May 29, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 27/38hp, 4 Temp hp*

OOC: Well, that's not *quite* what I had in mind, but close enough.  

Seeing the kobold trip over his own javelin, MAIA whips his halberd at it before it can recover.

Crushing Surge
Attack: (1d20+8=21) 
Damage: (1d10+4=6) 
If he survives, he's marked by *Combat Challenge*

Aided by the momentum of his swing, MAIA pulls his feet free of the floor.
Save vs. Immobilized: (1d20=19)


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 29, 2009)

Thomas slashes out with his longsword at the kobold in front of him.  "I'm coming!"  The blow is fatal and the kobold falls to the ground bleeding heavily.  Seeing an opening and knowing the kobolds are jumpy, the bard takes a risk.  Thomas somersaults forward, using the momentum as he stands to flip over the kobold.

[sblock=Actions]War Song Strike on K5.  Hit with a 26.  Kills the minion.  Roll Lookup
Attempt an acrobatic stund to flip over the short little kobold:  14
Roll Lookup
If I succeed finish moving to F11.
Temp hp still go to Mei.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
*HP* 28; *Bloodied* 14; *Healing Surge* 7; *Surges Per Day* 10
*AC* 17; *Fort* 13, *Ref* 13, *Will* 15
*Saves*
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Longsword* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d8+2 damage.
*War Song Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 1d8+4 damage, and an ally that hits the target before the end of my next turn gains 3 temporary hit points.
*Misdirected Mark* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane,* *Implement*
Range 10; +4 vs Reflex; 1d8+4 damage and the target is marked by an ally within 5 squares of me until the end of my next turn.
*Shout of Triumph* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Enemies in close blast 3; +4 vs Fort; 1d6+4 thunder damage and I push the target 3 squares. Effect: Allies in the area of the blast can be slid 3 squares.
*Storm Walk* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Range 10; +4 vs Fort; 1d8+4 Thunder damage. Before or after the attack, I can shift one square.
*Eyebite* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
Range 10; +4 vs Will; 1d6+4 damage and I am invisible to the target until the start of my next turn.
*Majestic Word *(minor; twice per encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Healing*
Myself or ally in close burst 5; The target spends a healing surge, gains an additional 4 hp and can be slid one square.
*Words of Friendship* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Arcane*
I gain a +5 on the next diplomacy check before the end of my next turn.
*Slayer's Song* (standard; daily) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 2d8+4 damage, and the target grants CA to you and your allies(save ends). Miss: Half damage. Effect: Whenever you hit an enemy, that enemy grants CA to you and your allies until the end of your next turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2009)

ooc: Morgran still uses described actions and rolls (without the movement) against the nearest living kobold.


----------



## Camelot (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=Thomas's Temporary HP]If you are getting this temporary hp from your virtue of valor, that only works when an ally reduces an enemy to 0 hp or bloodies an enemy, not you.  Mei Ying gets no temporary hp, sorry.[/sblock]The kobold indeed dies, but then Thomas tries to leap over the next kobold.[sblock=Thomas's Jump]Here's how this will work.  You need the Acrobatics to get over the kobold without it attacking you, but you need Athletics to jump far.  Your Athletics bonus is +2.  You rolled a 6, for a total of 8.  Since you didn't have a running start because you were only 2 squares away from the kobold, hence you moved 1 and then jumped, you can clear .8 squares, landing you right on top of the kobold.  As for Acrobatics, that would be a hard DC, 15, so the kobold gets an opportunity attack.[/sblock]Thomas jumps, but his heavy chainmail holds him down, landing him right on top of the kobold.  Also, Thomas wasn't as acrobatic as he could have been, and the kobold thrusts its javelin at him.  Luckily, Thomas's shield was in the right place at the right time, and Thomas doesn't get hurt.  The kobold then shoves Thomas away from him, so that Thomas ends up on the other side of the kobold.  However, his turn is now over.[sblock=OOC]Not exactly how you planned, but you got a little lucky, I'd say![/sblock]While the kobold is shoving Thomas around, Morgran curses it, then sends an infernal hex at it.  The kobold shudders and dies, and Morgran feels reguvinated as if the dark fires of hell are by his side.

Up next, Boldo, then a kobold, then Mei Ying.[sblock=OOC]Is the map working?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2009)

(OOC - Not for me.)

(Addenda - I could really use a map too, so I can see where the kobolds have moved to. )


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=Healing, virtue of valor/ooc] I had it in my head that Mei killed off some minions.  Can the healing go to Morgran instead?  It won't stack with the temp hp from his pact, but it's a good deal more.  Map is working for me.  For others you might have to delete the old map, and save the new map as a different name.  I did get lucky with the jump!  Will that be the standard if I wanted to do a flip etc over an opponent of cartwheel past it?  Atheltics and Acrobatics?  I just want to make sure for the future.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 1, 2009)

Boldo dashes and shoots!

OOC: Boldo moves to K-10 and shoots the slinger S3 with an unbalancing shot, getting 11 to hit, 12 damage. He then makes a Stealth check: 1d20+9=25.

Shayuri, you'll need Excel or Open Office to open the map. Here's an image version of the map before Boldo moves:


----------



## Camelot (Jun 2, 2009)

[sblock=Thomas]I think that would be how you'd determine if you got over something with a flip, but I just want you to know you got _really _lucky.  You failed both checks, but you only didn't get hurt because the kobold missed with its opportunity attack.  In any other case, this would be the same as just moving around it.  But this does work for situations like this, where you can not move around it because there's no room.  I just want to warn you, don't try it too often.[/sblock][sblock=Temporary HP]The temp hp can go to Morgran, yes.  Morgran now has 4 temporary hit points.[/sblock]Boldo slides up and shoots, but the bolt whizzes far from its mark.  He keeps his presence from the kobolds, using Thomas to hide behind.[sblock=Hiding]Just so you know, you need cover or concealment to hide, and the only cover you have from those two slingers in front of you is Thomas.  However, it did work, and as long as Thomas remains where he is, you'll remain hidden, until you attack, in which case everything will know where you are again.  It says hiding is part of a move action, so if you want to hide without moving, it is still a move action to remain still and silent.[/sblock][sblock=Map]Here's the map in the other format if you can't access the excel version.
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
X. . . . . .L.P.P.X
.. . . . . . .S1P.X
X. . . . . . . . .X
X. . .K1 .K2 . . .X
X. . . .Ma . . . .X
X. . .K3 . . . . .X
X.L. . . . . . . .X
X.P.S2 . . . . . .X.X.X.X.X
X.P.P. . . . .T. .B. . .MoMe
X.P.S3 . . . . . .X.X.X.X.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X[/sblock]
Mei Ying's turn is next, and then MAIA has his action planned.  The kobolds are after MAIA.  I think I will from now on tell you when the monsters' initiatives are, so you know when to post and don't have to repost actions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2009)

"Next to burn in hell!" Morgran declares again to the kobolds. Black and red flames erupt around his warhammer, springing into the slinger's head (crit!).

[sblock=OOC]
Minor: Curse K3 (if already dead -> S3)
Move: Up to J10 if the space is free (see map). (gain cover)
Standard: Hellish rebuke at S3
Hellish Rebuke (to hit vs reflex, damage, curse (i target is cursed)) (1d20+4=24, 1d6+4=8, 1d6=2)
Damage: 10, if cursed: 16

Cursed enemies: K3

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2009)

(Odd...I moved to J-11 last time, I thought...not clear down the other way. Oh well.)

Mei-Ying moves out of the hall and into the room, then moves south into the corner to clear the way. Even as she does, she's summoning another ball of strange eldritch fire from her hands and hurling it at the slingers to the west!

(Scorching burst on S2 and S3)
To hit: 10 and 23 vs Reflex.
Damage: 10
Roll Lookup


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 4, 2009)

Boldo darts out like a snake in a hole and fires wild, then flattens himself against the wall again.

[sblock=OOC]I think we're waiting on MAIA, but I'm not sure so I'll post now. Hopefully my actions won't interrupt anyone else.

On hiding, I don't have to declare opponents when I use the Stealth skill, do I? Therefore I'm hiding from any target against whom I have cover or concealment. Namely, my target for this round.

Boldo uses Deft Strike to move to J-10, shoots his crossbow at S3: 1d20+6=8 to hit, 3d6+5=16 damage with sneak attack. Then as a move action moves back to K-10 and uses the Stealth skill: 1d20+9=15.
[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=Mei Ying]You didn't enter the room last time because there was a kobold standing in the hallway so you couldn't get by.[/sblock]Mei Ying runs up behind Thomas and fires a blast of flame at the two kobold slingers. One dodges but the other is not so lucky. The third slinger is badly singed by the flames and becomes bloodied.

MAIA swings down at the fumbled kobold, crushing its skull.

The kobold slinger farthest away shouts something in Draconic and hurls a sling at Thomas, but it only hits Thomas where he is heavily protected by armor. The second slinger tries to help the poor minions by attacking MAIA again, and the stone whizzes through the air to hit MAIA directly on the forehead, spilling more glue over him, just as he had escaped the last one.[sblock=MAIA's Damage and Effect]It was a critical hit, so MAIA takes 9 damage. Also, MAIA is once again immobilized until he succeeds on a saving throw.[/sblock]The last slinger tries again in vain to hit Thomas, but the bard shall not be glued down.

The two minions take advantage of the slinger's distraction to shift into flanking position and attack MAIA. The first one hits, but the second one misses. Still, that javelin hurt.[sblock=More Damage for MAIA]MAIA takes 4 more damage from K1's attack.[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Up next is Thomas. Morgran and Boldo are next in line, and both have their actions ready. Then comes Mei Ying and MAIA once again, followed soon after by the kobolds.[/sblock][sblock=Past Treasure]Don't forget to check the Heroes' Vault for some treasure that I...eh...forgot to give you.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2009)

Thomas runs up to the edge of the platform. Weaving his sword through the air in a spell, the bard shouts and booming thunder echoes through the area. One of the kobold slingers can't cover his ears and the vibriations threaten to throw him off the platform and next to the warforged warrior. The other slinger bracers himself, and is unharmed by the blast of thunder.

Thomas calls out to the surround warrior. "Take heart, I am coming to help."

[sblock=Actions]Move to E11. Shout of Triumph against S2 and S3. Hits S2(I hope) for 10 damage and slid to E6(adjacient to 1812). Get's a save to avoid the fall from the platform(falls prone instead). Majestic word on 1812. He can use a surge, gain +4 hp and is slid to F5. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2102149/
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
*HP* 28; *Bloodied* 14; *Healing Surge* 7; *Surges Per Day* 10
*AC* 17; *Fort* 13, *Ref* 13, *Will* 15
*Saves*
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Longsword* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d8+2 damage.
*War Song Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 1d8+4 damage, and an ally that hits the target before the end of my next turn gains 3 temporary hit points.
*Misdirected Mark* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane,* *Implement*
Range 10; +4 vs Reflex; 1d8+4 damage and the target is marked by an ally within 5 squares of me until the end of my next turn.
*Shout of Triumph* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Enemies in close blast 3; +4 vs Fort; 1d6+4 thunder damage and I push the target 3 squares. Effect: Allies in the area of the blast can be slid 3 squares.
*Storm Walk* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Range 10; +4 vs Fort; 1d8+4 Thunder damage. Before or after the attack, I can shift one square.
*Eyebite* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
Range 10; +4 vs Will; 1d6+4 damage and I am invisible to the target until the start of my next turn.
*Majestic Word *(minor; twice per encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Healing*
Myself or ally in close burst 5; The target spends a healing surge, gains an additional 4 hp and can be slid one square.
*Words of Friendship* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Arcane*
I gain a +5 on the next diplomacy check before the end of my next turn.
*Slayer's Song* (standard; daily) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 2d8+4 damage, and the target grants CA to you and your allies(save ends). Miss: Half damage. Effect: Whenever you hit an enemy, that enemy grants CA to you and your allies until the end of your next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 9, 2009)

Thomas actually hits S3 with his Shout of Triumph, and he finishes it off, so it doesn't need to be pushed (not slid) anywhere.  Then MAIA can spend a surge +4 hp and be slid to F5, next to K2.

Morgran curses S2 and moves up to J10.  He then sends a blast of flame at the slinger, hitting it right in the noggin, making it become bloodied!

Boldo jumps past Morgran and fires at S2 in vain, then slinks back behind Morgran, using the warlock as a meatshield.  He hides from every kobold except S2.[sblock=Stealth]I checked the new Stealth rules in the PH2, and it says you need superior cover or total concealment to use Stealth; regular cover and concealment won't cut it.  That or you could be completely out of view of the target.  Luckily, with Morgran and the wall, you do have superior cover against the other three kobolds, but only normal cover against S2.[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Up next is Mei Ying and MAIA, followed by the kobolds, and not too far behind are Thomas, Morgran, and then back to the beginning with Boldo.  Stay tuned, and don't touch that remote![/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 9, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 31/38hp, 4 Temp hp*

Momentarily distracted by the chaos of the battle, MAIA sweeps his halberd around at waist height.  Which happens to be about a foot over the head of the kobold standing next to him.  Lurching from his missed swing, MAIA pulls himself free of the floor again.

Crushing Surge
Attack: (1d20+6=7)

K2 is Marked by *Combat Challenge*

Save vs Immobilized: (1d20=13)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2009)

(OOC - argh, need a map and I don't have Excel...small delay while I look for something freeware to read this)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Will be back on Monday. If you need action: Moving to gain cover, curse new target and use Hellish Rebuke on cursed slinger.

Edit: I'm back!

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 12, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - argh, need a map and I don't have Excel...small delay while I look for something freeware to read this)




OOC: As I pointed out before, openoffice.org will work. Also, here's a screenshot of the most recent map uploaded by Camelot.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 12, 2009)

Boldo swings out behind Morgran and shoots another bolt across the room, scewering the kobold, then hides himself in the hallway again.

[sblock=OOC]Invisible Castle is down right now so I'm using physical dice.

Boldo uses Deft Strike to move to J-9, shoots his crossbow at S3, rolling a natural 20 for a critical hit! Max damage with the crossbow is 11, plus 8 Sneak Attack damage if applicable.

Then as a move action moves back to K-10 and uses the Stealth skill: 28.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2009)

(OOC - Sorry about the delay)

Mei Ying utters another incantation, and summons another blossom of fire that washes over the kobolds on the field!

(Scorching Burst on S1 and K2!)
To hits: 19 and 11 vs Ref
Damage: 7
Roll Lookup


----------



## Camelot (Jun 17, 2009)

Mei Ying's scorching burst burns the slinger but the minion manages to avoid it.

MAIA swings his halberd, but fumbles.  His wooden heart sinks at the sight of the sneering kobolds advancing for the kill.

The first slinger hurls another gluepot at MAIA, but it slips from its hands and splatters on the ground.  The slinger gets distracted by his fumble.

The other slinger rolls its eyes at its companions incompetence, and slings MAIA.  The painful bullet would leave a huge welt on any other fighter, but MAIA's warforged body prevents too much damage.[sblock=Damage]MAIA takes 5 damage, but since he has 4 temporary hp, he loses that and is reduced to a very respectable 30.  Luckily, that slinger appears to be out of gluepots.[/sblock]The minions take advantage of MAIA's fumble and also flank him to retain their combat advantage.  Even with what seems like such an easy target, though, they _still_ miss.  MAIA is just too good for them.[sblock=Initiative and Map]Thomas (14), Morgran (12), Boldo (16, prepared), Mei Ying (15), MAIA (15), Kobold Slingers (15), Kobold Minions (15).
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
X. . . . . .L.P.P.X
X. . . . . . .S1P.X
X. . . . . . . . .X
X. . .K1MaK2 . . .X
X. . . . . . . . .X
X. . . . . . . . .X
X.L. . . . . . . .X
X.P.S2 . . . . . .X.X
X.P.P. . . . . .MoB.
X.P.P.T. . . . .MeX.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2009)

Thomas looks up at the slinger that threatens him and their eyes meet. The slingers eyes open wide, but Thomas' spell doesn't take hold. The bard then takes further action and sprints over to the where the warriors flank MAIA. "Those pitiful weapons can't hurt us, you'll have to do better than that!"

[sblock=Actions]
Attempt to Eyebite S1. 10 vs will. 10 damage. Move to 1 square south of K1.
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
*HP* 28; *Bloodied* 14; *Healing Surge* 7; *Surges Per Day* 10
*AC* 17; *Fort* 13, *Ref* 13, *Will* 15
*Saves*
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Longsword* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d8+2 damage.
*War Song Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 1d8+4 damage, and an ally that hits the target before the end of my next turn gains 3 temporary hit points.
*Misdirected Mark* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane,* *Implement*
Range 10; +4 vs Reflex; 1d8+4 damage and the target is marked by an ally within 5 squares of me until the end of my next turn.
*Shout of Triumph* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Enemies in close blast 3; +4 vs Fort; 1d6+4 thunder damage and I push the target 3 squares. Effect: Allies in the area of the blast can be slid 3 squares.
*Storm Walk* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Range 10; +4 vs Fort; 1d8+4 Thunder damage. Before or after the attack, I can shift one square.
*Eyebite* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
Range 10; +4 vs Will; 1d6+4 damage and I am invisible to the target until the start of my next turn.
*Majestic Word *(minor; twice per encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Healing*
Myself or ally in close burst 5; The target spends a healing surge, gains an additional 4 hp and can be slid one square.
*Words of Friendship* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Arcane*
I gain a +5 on the next diplomacy check before the end of my next turn.
*Slayer's Song* (standard; daily) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 2d8+4 damage, and the target grants CA to you and your allies(save ends). Miss: Half damage. Effect: Whenever you hit an enemy, that enemy grants CA to you and your allies until the end of your next turn. [/sblock]

[sblock=Other PCs]Can you please put a note in an sblock on how you are doing in hp and temp hp?  That way I can put my abilities to use a little easier.  Thanks!   [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2009)

Morgran moves, curses and throws flames again, the darkness around him getting slowly a crimson shade.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: G8. (gain cover)
Minor: Curse K2
Standard: Hellish rebuke at S2
1d20+4 vs reflex, dam 1d6+4, curse 1d6
Hellish rebuke (1d20+4=13, 1d6+4=7, 1d6=3)

Cursed enemies: S2, K2

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 17, 2009)

The slinger dodges both attacks, cackling and hissing.  When Morgran moves, the other kobolds are able to locate Boldo no matter his attempts to remain hidden.[sblock=Boldo's Move]S3 is no more, so I assume you want to try to finish off S2?  Sneak Attack is not applicable anymore.[/sblock]Boldo moves in and strikes the slinger with extreme accuracy, killing it instantly.[sblock=Critical Kill!]Killing on a critical hit is such a feat that you can roleplay that up a bit, describing where and how it got hit and killed, if you want.[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Mei Ying, MAIA, Kobold Slingers, Kobold Minions, Thomas, Morgran, Boldo.  Shayuri, are you still having trouble with the map?  If so, I can permanently go back to the text map and also use the excel map so everyone can choose which they want or just use the text map if they can't use the excel map.  And also, Evolution's suggestion would help me a lot too; keeping track of these things gets messy.  I would suggest doing what Pyrex does: simply put your hp and even status effects in the title of the post.  That way, everyone has a quick look at your hp and status to see if you need healing or if they should use a power that grants you a saving throw.  Teamwork for the win![/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 17, 2009)

Forgot the map...=)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2009)

Angry that the kobolds seem adept at dodging her fire spells, Mei-Ying concentrates, hissing siblant words in a strange tongue as she positions her hands one over the other but some distance apart, palms facing with one facing up and one facing down.

A white swirl develops in the empty air between her hands, sucking in dust and small bits of debris on the floor around the sorceress. It grows larger, and larger, until she hurls it outward with both hands. Her voice grows unnaturally resonant, booming the spell's final syllables as it bears down on the last Slinger and strikes with irresistible force!

(Magic Missile: 24 to hit (crit!) for 12 damage (max!))
Roll Lookup


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2009)

*Morgran, HP:30, THP:4*

From the moving darkness, further curses and fire emerge against the kobolds.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: J6. (gain cover)
Minor: Curse S1
Standard: Hellish rebuke at S1
1d20+4 vs reflex, dam 1d6+4, curse 1d6
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2123585/Hellish rebuke at S1 (1d20+4=11, 1d6+4=10, 1d6=4)
(Forgot Prime Shot...)

Cursed enemies: S1, K2

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 19, 2009)

Mei Ying bloodies the kobold with her blast of magical energy.  MAIA recovers from his fumble and prepares to attack.[sblock=Initiative]MAIA, Kobold Slinger, Kobold Minions, Thomas, Morgran, Boldo, Mei Ying.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 19, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 30/38hp*

Recovering from his poorly-timed blow, MAIA takes another swing at one of the kobolds flanking him.

Crushing Surge
Attack: (1d20+6=10) 
Damage: (1d10+4=13)


----------



## Camelot (Jun 19, 2009)

MAIA's halberd swings past the kobold, clanging on the ground.

Mei Ying feels the sharp sting of the slinger's sling, and realizes that she has become drenched in the glue of its gluepot.[sblock=Damage and Effect]Mei Ying takes 9 damage, reducing her hp to 13, and she is immobilized (save ends).[/sblock]Thomas is then attacked by the minion, but he dodges easily.  MAIA, noticing that this kobold is attacking Thomas, focuses on the other kobold, and as such is able to dodge its attack.

Thomas prepares his retort.[sblock=Initiative]Thomas, Morgran, Boldo, Mei Ying, MAIA, Kobold Slingers, Kobold Minions.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 20, 2009)

Thomas steps to the side, flanking with the warforged warrior.   "Good hit Mei, keep at it"  The bard, now in position, feints with his longsword at the kobold.  The kobold bites and leaves itself open and the half-elf quickly brings his sword around cutting deep into it's side and knocking it to the ground.

[sblock=ooc]Shift into flanking to attack K1.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2128000/
Hit with an 18 for 7 damage.
Immediate reaction:  Virtue of Valor, Mei gains 4 temp hp, Mei is instead at 17 hp(after her mm bloodying it and the hit from the slinger.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
*HP* 28; *Bloodied* 14; *Healing Surge* 7; *Surges Per Day* 10
*AC* 17; *Fort* 13, *Ref* 13, *Will* 15
*Saves*
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Longsword* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d8+2 damage.
*War Song Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 1d8+4 damage, and an ally that hits the target before the end of my next turn gains 3 temporary hit points.
*Misdirected Mark* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane,* *Implement*
Range 10; +4 vs Reflex; 1d8+4 damage and the target is marked by an ally within 5 squares of me until the end of my next turn.
*Shout of Triumph* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Enemies in close blast 3; +4 vs Fort; 1d6+4 thunder damage and I push the target 3 squares. Effect: Allies in the area of the blast can be slid 3 squares.
*Storm Walk* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Range 10; +4 vs Fort; 1d8+4 Thunder damage. Before or after the attack, I can shift one square.
*Eyebite* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
Range 10; +4 vs Will; 1d6+4 damage and I am invisible to the target until the start of my next turn.
*Majestic Word *(minor; twice per encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Healing*
Myself or ally in close burst 5; The target spends a healing surge, gains an additional 4 hp and can be slid one square.
*Words of Friendship* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Arcane*
I gain a +5 on the next diplomacy check before the end of my next turn.
*Slayer's Song* (standard; daily) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 2d8+4 damage, and the target grants CA to you and your allies(save ends). Miss: Half damage. Effect: Whenever you hit an enemy, that enemy grants CA to you and your allies until the end of your next turn. [/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 20, 2009)

Mei had received encouragement from Thomas, so the sling bullet was not as paiful as it should have been.

Thomas shifts and strikes the kobold, stabbing it from behind and killing it.

Morgran curses the slinger and tries to hit it with a hex, but the slinger dodges the eldritch power.[sblock=Initiative]Boldo, Mei Ying, MAIA, Kobold Slingers, Kobold Minions, Thomas, Morgran.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 21, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]How are the platforms held up?  How easy would it be to make it collapse with either a blade chopping or by putting a shoulder into it?[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 21, 2009)

[sblock=Platforms]The platforms are like cliffs of solid stone hewn from the cavern walls.  There is no way to cut them down.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

*Morgran*:* HP:30, THP:4*

Inside the moving reddish darkness, Morgran channels another fiery blast against the kobolds.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: J9. (gain cover)
Standard: Hellish rebuke at S1
1d20+4 vs reflex, dam 1d6+4, curse 1d6
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2126967/Hellish Rebuke (1d20+4=15, 1d6+4=5, 1d6=2)

Cursed enemies: S1, K2

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 22, 2009)

Camelot said:


> S3 is no more, so I assume you want to try to finish off S2?




OOC: Sorry, I got that wrong. I was attempting to hit S1, the only kobold from whom Boldo could hide (which was the reason I made the Stealth check). Basically, the same one he'd tried to hit in the round prior. If that doesn't work, let me know.


----------



## Camelot (Jun 22, 2009)

@Bihlbo: It already did work; you got a critical kill on S2, because that's who I thought you were attacking.  Still a good deal, though.  It's Boldo's turn again now, and you need another move.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 24, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 30/38hp, 4 Temp HP*

M.A.I.A. shifts to flank the hapless kobold with Thomas, then takes another swing.

Crushing Surge
Attack: (1d20+8=22) 
Damage: (1d10+4=10)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2009)

Heartened by her success, Mei-Ying steps forward and lifts her hand higher. Blue-white energy surges and crackles around her fingers, then lances out at a kobold!

(Magic missile at closest surviving Slinger, or if none left, at a regular one: 23 to hit for 10 damage.)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 26, 2009)

Boldo rolls out from the hallway and shoots another bolt, then runs across the room.

[sblock=OOC] Boldo moves to F-8 and shoots his crossbow with a Sly Flourish at S1, getting 20 to hit AC. Damage with the crossbow is 24

[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 29, 2009)

Boldo rolls out, and with an expert shot, kills the last slinger.  Mei Ying finishes off the last minion with her magic missile.[sblock=Conclusion]Everyone gains 95 XP, for a total of 145 XP.

There is a poorly locked treasure chest on one of the platform, mostly containing spare sling bullets and badly crafted javelins, but among the kobold arsenal you find 8 gp, 15 sp, 50 cp, and what appears to be a magic potion.

Upon closer inspection, you discover that the potion is a potion of healing.  When you drink it, you spend a healing surge and regain 10 hit points instead of your normal healing surge value.

Do you want to take a short rest this time, or continue into the dungeon to retain your temporary hp?  You won't get your encounter powers back unless you rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 29, 2009)

[sblock=Warforged and the Ebberon Player's Guide]MAIA 1812 was built using the Monster Manual version of the warforged, but I now have the Eberron Player's Guide, which has the updated version.  Basically, you are the same, but you get a +2 bonus to Intimidate, are fully aware when you "sleep," gain a +1 racial bonus to Will defense, and your Warforged Resolve power is as the following.
Warforged Resolve                   Warforged Racial Power
_It's difficult to take you down, even when you're faltering._
Encounter * Healing
Minor Action                  Personal
Effect: You gain a number of temporary hit points equal to 3 + one-half your level and can make a saving throw against one effect on you that deals ongoing damage.  If you are bloodied, you also regain hit points equal to 3 + one-half your level.

A pretty good improvement, I have to say!  Congratulations, you are no longer a monster.  =)

Also, a reminder to everyone; you can use information from any books and any official internet sources that don't require a subscription.  Every game aspect exists in this world, including and not limited to spellscarrs and dragonmarks.  If you want to pick a paragon path that requires you to be from a certain area from Eberron or the Forgotten Realms, you can pick it no matter where you're from, since those places don't exist in this world.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

I vote for no rest. Got THP and spend no encounter powers.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2009)

(OOC - I'm good with moving on, I guess. I don't believe Mei's used an encounter power yet, and she's not TOO badly hurt.)


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 30, 2009)

OOC:  Thanks Camelot, I'll update my character sheet.

OOC2:  I'm fine either way.  I'm down about a surge-worth, but up half that in Temp.  However, it might be worth resting so that Thomas can refresh his powers, particularly Majestic Word.  Camelot, how do you feel about some of us taking a short rest while (mechanically speaking) the rest don't?  We've rationalized this in our tabletop game by having sit down an rest while search the area, scout, stand guard, run laps, etc.  It's a little silly, but we've seen no reason to disallow it.


----------



## Camelot (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=Short Rests]I've thought about such a situation before, but I've come to the conclusion that it can't be done.  The resters need at least five minutes before they are fully rested.  During these five minutes, the others may be running laps, but unless they go onwards into the dungeon and battle what is next, they get the short rest benefits and negatives as well.

My reasoning is that temporary hit points last either until the end of the encounter or for five minutes, like many other effects.  The runners would still lose their temporary hit points.  They would also recharge their encounter powers, since those go by the same end of encounter/five minutes rule.  And after that, they might as well be allowed to spend healing surges anyway.

The way I see it, the group has to either all rest, all continue, or split up, mechanics-wise.  The temporary hit points are extremely easy to regain, mostly from Thomas, but MAIA can get some of his own as well, so it's not really an issue, and you could really use your hp and encounter powers.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 30, 2009)

OOC:  Like I said, it's a little silly, I just thought I'd get your take on it.  I'm fine resting, Temp HP are cheap; and I suspect EvoKB will want to refresh Thomas' encounter powers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

I voted for no rest. But I'm fine with resting, too. Getting THP from standard class feature (pact).

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 1, 2009)

OOC: Woot! We win! I agree with the others, let's move on.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 2, 2009)

[sblock]I am fine with taking a short rest.  I would like to recharge my encounters(though I do have 3 of them!  Going in with only one majestic word might not be a good idea either.[/sblock]

Thomas pulls out a harmonica from his belt pouch.  The bard plays a soft melody.  It gradually gains tempo, mimicing the tide of the battle they just fought.  The song bolsters his comrades spirits while they rest.  As the treasures are revealed, Thomas gestures told the potion.  "Who wants this?  Mei?"

[sblock=ooc]My song of rest lets those that spend a healing surge gain an additional 4 hp.  Who wants the potion?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2009)

"Where I come from, potions like that are usually reserved for warriors," Mei-Ying says, bowing her head gratefully. "They risk themselves more often than I plan to."


----------



## Camelot (Jul 2, 2009)

*Rolling Boulder*

[sblock=Moving On]Okay, the majority of the group wants to move on, so diplomacy states that we shall continue without a rest.  Everyone retains their temp hp, current hit points, and lack of encounter powers.[/sblock]The group continues down the next tunnel.  The walls widen twofold, and the only source of light is MAIA's sunrod.

You approach what appears to be a crossroads in the tunnel, but then you notice that it is a wall in the middle of another room.  Before you have time to think about it, though, a huge sound echoes throughout the chamber!  Timbers creak, dust falls from the ceiling, and you hear the sound of stone on stone as a large object comes rolling towards you!

There is no sign of any monsters, but something must've set off this trap.[sblock=Initiative]Boldo 22, Boulder 16, Thomas 15, Morgran 10, MAIA 9, Mei Ying 6.  I positioned you on the map where I thought you would be, but feel free to start elsewhere if you were not travelling so close together.  The circle is the boulder, the squares are doors, the arrows are ladders, and the things that look like stairs _are_ stairs.  Boldo's up first, so if you can find a monster, you have combat advantage against it (unless it is delaying...).[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 2, 2009)

OOC: I'll be honest, I don't know what to do. The map makes it look like the boulder is going to go one of two ways, but the description says it's coming at us. Is that a general description; does it look like the boulder is going to slam into the room in the middle of this larger room, breaking down the wall? Logically, the boulder will follow some downward-sloping path - is that noticeable in the floor? Is there a curb of some kind that makes it turn down one of the two paths of this crossroads?

Is there a roll required to answer these questions?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2009)

OOC: Position is fine. Waiting with action for the answer to Bihlbo's question.

[sblock=OOC]



[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 3, 2009)

It appears that the boulder will fall off the platform, then turn down the hallway towards you.  There are curbs on the ceiling that direct the boulder, and it has plenty of inertia to continue forward for a while.  The path it appears it will take is down the platform, then around and around the central room, counterclockwise, heading down the path that will take it to you faster.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 3, 2009)

Thomas does his best to avoid the boulder as it rolls toward them.

[sblock=ooc]I'll wait and see what happens after the boulder's "turn".[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 3, 2009)

[sblock=Battlerager Vigor]An update was made to the battlerager vigor option for fighters, which MAIA has taken.  You can view it at Official D&D Updates.  Instead of gaining temporary hit points when you are hit by an attack, you gain them when you hit with an attack.  Also, you gain temporary hit points if you miss with an invigorating attack.  You can read the full entry in the first PDF of updates, July 2009 Updates.[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 3, 2009)

Camelot said:


> It appears that the boulder will fall off the platform, then turn down the hallway towards you.  There are curbs on the ceiling that direct the boulder, and it has plenty of inertia to continue forward for a while.  The path it appears it will take is down the platform, then around and around the central room, counterclockwise, heading down the path that will take it to you faster.




OOC: Thank you kindly for the answer!

Boldo puts a finger to his mouth and lets out a soft "shush" to the others as he motions for them to step back into the hall from which they came. Crouching low against the wall, Boldo prepares to watch the boulder roll by and spring out behind to follow it around the room.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 4, 2009)

Boldo heads back into the tunnel, because he can tell that the boulder would be way too big to dodge if he had been still in the room.

The boulder comes crashing down, heading straight for the rest of the group!  As it leaves the platform, you can see that there were kobolds hiding behind the boulder, who must've been the ones to trigger it!  Two are carrying heavy shields and the other holds a sinister looking short sword.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 4, 2009)

The kobolds have delayed, so they are ready to attack as soon as the boulder passes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2009)

*Morgran*:* HP:30, THP:4*

Morgran follows Boldo's advice and moves back, cursing.

[sblock=OOC]
Minor: Curse nearest kobold
Move: M6

Cursed enemies: 

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2009)

(argh...again with the Excel map! I'll pick up that open office thing today, I guess...sorry about the delay)

Mei Ying moves to keep the beefier party members between her and the nearest kobolds, starting to wish she hadn't been so all-fired gung ho on leaving without resting.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 6, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> (argh...again with the Excel map! I'll pick up that open office thing today, I guess...sorry about the delay)




OOC: Here's an image of the most recently-provided map. If you know of a better way, say so, but the spreadsheet map sure beats a map made of text characters.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 6, 2009)

(prepared action)

Boldo darts across the hall, in the boulder's wake just as it passes, and takes cover from the kobolds using the wall of the inner room.

[If kobolds charge]
Boldo lets loose a crossbow bolt at the closest kobold...

[If kobolds use ranged attacks]
Boldo follows the boulder around the track and prepares to surprise the kobolds...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 6, 2009)

Thomas falls back out of the path of the boulder, using blade and shield to protect him.

[sblock=ooc]Move back into the hall and go full defense.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 6, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 30/38hp, 4 Temp HP*

Unsure of exactly where the boulder is going, M.A.I.A. decides to take the long way around and stay out in front of it.

Actions:
  Run / Double Move Counterclockwise around the room to C7.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2009)

Mei Ying follows the boulder out, and when she can see the kobolds all together like that she incants and hurls a bolt of eldritch green flames! The spark of witchfire arcs towards the gathered kobolds and blossoms into a flower of fire!

To hit:
11, 22, 13 all vs Reflex
Roll Lookup
for 6 fire damage
Roll Lookup


----------



## Camelot (Jul 7, 2009)

Thomas and Morgran retreat back into the tunnel to avoid the boulder, but Maia bolts around the center room to outrun the boulder.

Suddenly, from inside the central room, two kobold slingers climb up onto the wall using the ladders on the inside.  If the boulder doesn't get you, they surely will!  Mei Ying and Boldo, being the closest, are the first to feel the sting of the bullets.  And if that isn't enough, they're using gluepots too.[sblock=Damage and Effect]Mei Ying takes 5 damage and is immobilized (save ends).  Boldo takes 8 damage and is immobilized (save ends).  I'll let the two of you change your battle plan to suit your new situation.[/sblock][sblock=HP]Could everyone put your hp and temporary hp in the title of each of your post, so we can have an easy reference?  It's hard keeping track of it all myself.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 7, 2009)

OOC:  Is the boulder where it is supposed to be on the map?


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 7, 2009)

Boldo uses Second Chance to force the slinger to re-roll the attack and keep the second roll. (hp 25)


----------



## Camelot (Jul 7, 2009)

[sblock=Boulder]Yes, the boulder is in the correct position, I8:J9.[/sblock]Because of Boldo's halfling luck, he manages to just dodge the sling, meaning he takes no damage and is not immobilized![sblock=Initiative]Mei Ying, Boldo, Rolling Boulder, Thomas, Morgran, Maia, Kobold Slingers.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2009)

(Revising action)

When she's sneak attacked by more crafty kobolds, Mei Ying whirls and unleashes her flame on the slingers instead! (use previous attack, just on them)

Then, as she flags from the repeated injuries, she closes her eyes and murmurs a prayer. As she finishes, she seems to start glowing with a radiant light, shining out through her skin, her hair, her clothes.... It quickly dies back down, but her wounds are substantially lessened in the process!

(Using Healing Word as a minor action, she has it as a daily so it's gone now. )
Roll for Healing: 2 (plus surge value of 6 for total of 8 healed)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2152562/

HP: 25/27 (no temp)


----------



## Camelot (Jul 8, 2009)

[sblock=Mei Ying's Hit Points]How did you arrive at 25/27 hit points?  Your maximum is 22 and your healing surge value is 5, and you just took 5 damage.  According to my sheet, you had 17, but I don't know if I'm forgetting something.  With _healing word_, you heal by 7 and return to 22 hit points, as you can't go above that.[/sblock]Since Mei's Scorching Burst can only reach one of the kobold slingers at a time, being a burst 1, she chooses slinger 1 and hits, watching the burns spread across its body.

Mei tries to free herself from the glue, but can't get out of it.[sblock=Saving Throw]Mei Ying rolled a 2, so she is still immobilized.[/sblock]Boldo waits for the boulder to pass so he can follow it around the room.  As the boulder passes you, you see that the kobolds have run down from the platform and are coming to attack you.

Boldo makes his getaway, but realizes that he can't go far since the boulder only just passed him.[sblock=Boldo's Turn]Boldo still has a standard and a minor action, if he would like to use them.[/sblock][sblock=Map]Shayuri, if you want I can make a text duplicate of the map so you can read it without having to get open office.

Also, I modified the doors so that they made sense.  Really, what was I thinking the first time?  =)[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Thomas, Morgran, Maia, Kobold Slingers, Mei Ying, Rolling Boulder, Kobold with short sword, Kobolds with shields, Boldo.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 8, 2009)

And here's the map.

If Boldo wants to have moved a square less (to J2 instead of J1) in order to get a better shot at the kobold, that's fine.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 8, 2009)

Thomas moves out into the hallway, and whispers the words of a spell. The kobold clutches it's ears as Thomas' spell takes hold, it glares at Morgran.

[sblock=ooc]Move to J6. Misdirected Mark vs K. 18 vs reflex for 11 damage. It is marked by Morgran. Mei gets any temp hp triggered by me. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2153489/
 [/sblock]






[sblock=Stats]
*HP* 28; *Bloodied* 14; *Healing Surge* 7; *Surges Per Day* 10
*AC* 17; *Fort* 13, *Ref* 13, *Will* 15
*Saves*
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Longsword* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d8+2 damage.
*War Song Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 1d8+4 damage, and an ally that hits the target before the end of my next turn gains 3 temporary hit points.
*Misdirected Mark* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane,* *Implement*
Range 10; +4 vs Reflex; 1d8+4 damage and the target is marked by an ally within 5 squares of me until the end of my next turn.
*Shout of Triumph* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Enemies in close blast 3; +4 vs Fort; 1d6+4 thunder damage and I push the target 3 squares. Effect: Allies in the area of the blast can be slid 3 squares.
*Storm Walk* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Range 10; +4 vs Fort; 1d8+4 Thunder damage. Before or after the attack, I can shift one square.
*Eyebite* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
Range 10; +4 vs Will; 1d6+4 damage and I am invisible to the target until the start of my next turn.
*Majestic Word *(minor; twice per encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Healing*
Myself or ally in close burst 5; The target spends a healing surge, gains an additional 4 hp and can be slid one square.
*Words of Friendship* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Arcane*
I gain a +5 on the next diplomacy check before the end of my next turn.
*Slayer's Song* (standard; daily) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 2d8+4 damage, and the target grants CA to you and your allies(save ends). Miss: Half damage. Effect: Whenever you hit an enemy, that enemy grants CA to you and your allies until the end of your next turn. [/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 8, 2009)

The kobold halts as the pain of Thomas's mockery rears in his brain, then continues forward, determinedly heading towards Morgran, with the other two kobolds right behind.[sblock=Initiative]Morgran, Maia, Kobold Slingers, Mei Ying, Rolling Boulder, ? Kobold with short sword, ? Kobolds with shields, Boldo, Thomas.[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 8, 2009)

*Boldo, halfling rogue 1, hp 25/25*

As Boldo rolls out of the way of the flying glob of goo, he rolls behind the boulder and fires a shot at the legs of the advancing kobold!

[sblock=OOC]Boldo moves to J2 and shoots at "K" with an unbalancing shot, getting 17 to hit AC. If this hits it deals 12 damage and the target is slowed until Boldo's next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 8, 2009)

Back on Boldo's turn, he fired at the kobold, but it's leather armor managed to deflect Boldo's attack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

*Morgran*:* HP:30, THP:4*

Morgran focuses his attention on the approaching kobold. Still mumbling curses, a lance of fire springs toward the scaly creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Minor: Curse approaching kobold (K on the map?)
Standard: Hellish Rebuke (hit, dam, curse) (1d20+4=17, 1d6+4=10, 1d6=6)
vs reflex

Who is already cursed?

Cursed enemies: 

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2009)

(OOC - ...I think I see where I got HP wrong. How embarrassing.  Sorry about the confusion.)

Mei-Ying grunts in frustration as she tries without success to move her feet, and eyes the boulder with mounting concern. 

She aims a blast of mystic energy at the slinger her fire damaged and tries to free herself again!

Magic Missile!
To hit: 16 vs Reflex
Damage: 10 force.
Save: 10
Roll Lookup


----------



## Camelot (Jul 9, 2009)

[sblock=Morgran's Curse]K is the only one cursed, now that you have cursed it.[/sblock]The fire from Morgran's wand causes the kobold to halt and scream in pain.  Huge bloody boils swell from under its scales and then burst, soaking it in its own blood.  Yes, it is very bloodied.[sblock=Initiative]Maia, Kobold Slingers, Mei Ying, Rolling Boulder, ? Kobold with short sword, ? Kobolds with shields, Boldo, Thomas, Morgran.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 9, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 30/38hp, 4 Temp HP*

M.A.I.A.  rushes around the corner, then lunges at the kobolds approaching everyone in the hallway.

Actions:
  Move to D9
  Charge to G9, Attack & Mark D2

Attack: (1d20+6=26) *Critical Hit*
Damage:  (1d10+6=16)

D2 is now Marked via *Combat Challenge*


----------



## Camelot (Jul 9, 2009)

[sblock=Rules Conundrum]That was a great critical hit, but...these kobolds have a power that lets them shift when an enemy moves adjacent, meaning the shift and your halberd hits the ground.  However, I am not sure if the rules for charging would count it as a move and then attack of if it's all one swift action that doesn't allow the kobolds time to get away.  For now, your attack misses because they get away, but if everyone agrees that this ruling is not how it works, then I'll gladly change it.[/sblock]Maia bears down on the kobolds, but the shifty little monsters leap backwards just as Maia swings his halberd down at one of them.  Maia hits the ground with his halberd.

The slingers continue to torment you.  A bullet zings past Mei Ying, and a gluepot explodes onto Thomas.[sblock=Damage and Effect]Thomas takes 7 damage, reducing his hp to 21, and he becomes immobilized (save ends).[/sblock]Mei Ying responds with a magic missile, hitting and bloodying S1!  Thomas cheers her on, and Mei Ying receive 4 temporary hit points.

The boulder continues on its path, turning the next corner around the center room, approaching the back door.

The angered kobold with the short swords is very tempted to try and attack Morgran, but does not want to risk being run over by the boulder.  It retreats towards Maia, giving the warforged a small nick in the side as it slinks by.[sblock=Damage]Maia takes 4 damage from the kobold's short sword.[/sblock]The two kobolds with shields follow the kobold with short swords, who is clearly the leader of this pack.  They mob Maia, attacking him with their own short swords.[sblock=Damage]The first kobold deals 7 damage to Maia and marks him, but the second kobold deals 6 damage and marks Maia, superceding the previous mark.  Maia has 17 hp remaining, and is bloodied.[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Boldo, Thomas, Morgran, Maia, Kobold Slingers, Mei Ying, Rolling Boulder, ? Kobold with short swords, ? Kobolds with shields.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 9, 2009)

And once again......the map.  I knew I forgot something.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 9, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 17/38hp*



Camelot said:


> [sblock=Rules Conundrum]That was a great critical hit, but...these kobolds have a power that lets them shift when an enemy moves adjacent, meaning the shift and your halberd hits the ground.  However, I am not sure if the rules for charging would count it as a move and then attack of if it's all one swift action that doesn't allow the kobolds time to get away.  For now, your attack misses because they get away, but if everyone agrees that this ruling is not how it works, then I'll gladly change it.[/sblock]




OOC: Can you post the text of the ability these kobolds have?  (or just provide the relevant link to the Compendium if they're standard?)  I can't effectively argue whether or not M.A.I.A. if I don't know how their move works.

OOC2:  Alternatively, not only do I have a couple squares of move left on the charge (so I might be able to follow him) but I'm also still wielding a reach weapon, so if he only shifts 1 he's still within reach.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 9, 2009)

[sblock=Reach Weapon]Arg!  I keep forgetting about that reach weapon!!!!  Well, that solves the problem.  It now has 16 less hit points.[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 10, 2009)

Boldo takes a quick, half-hearted shot at one of the slingers and says, *"I wish I could push those terrors off that wall! I guess I'll just run and hide instead."* Off he goes, around the corner, hidden from everyone's sight.

[sblock=OOC]Boldo shoots his crossbow with a Sly Flourish at S1, getting 13 to hit AC, doing 9 damage if it hits. He then moves to D2, using Stealth with a result of 25.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 10, 2009)

Boldo misses his target, and then tries to move silently down the hall, but since he moved so fast he wasn't as stealthy as he would have been if he had moved more slowly.  Still, none of the kobolds seem to notice him sneaking off.[sblock=Stealth]Remember, moving more than two squares inflicts a -5 penalty to your Stealth check.[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Thomas, Morgran, Maia, Kobold Slingers, Mei Ying, Rolling Boulder, ? Kobold with short swords, ? Kobolds with shields, Boldo.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 11, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 17/38hp*

OOC:  Huh.  Not only does the recent nerfing to Battlerager Vigor make me substantially less durable; now that I (effectively) only get TempHP once per round it's also going to make it nearly impossible to take advantage of the Damage bonus that only works when I have TempHP.  

OOC2: Now on to my questions:  Do I have an AOO coming against K or does he have some ability that lets him shift multiple squares?

OOC3: If I read your post correctly, D2 (the one I smacked for 16) has me marked, and I've got him marked, right?


----------



## Camelot (Jul 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, Battleragers have been toned down a bit, but if you don't take damage after getting temp HP, which is quite possible given your high defense, or you only take a little bit of damage so you still have temp HP left, then you still have a good chance of getting the bonus to damage.  Besides, it's only +2...though I guess that does build up a bit.

Kobolds--all of them--have a power that lets them shift as a minor action.  At-will.  Beware!

And finally, yes, you are in a lock-down fight with D2, as you both have each other marked.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2009)

*Morgran*:* HP:30, THP:4*

Morgran treis to repeat his last action, but the stream of hellish flame misses.

[sblock=OOC]
Is K stii ll there?

Minor: Curse next kobold
Standard:Hellish Rebuke (hit, dam, curse) (1d20+4=8, 1d6+4=10, 1d6=3) vs reflex

Who is already cursed?

Cursed enemies: K

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]To answer Walking Dad's question, no, K has total cover from you, but D1 and 2 only have regular cover, as do S1 and 2, due to their hight advantage.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 11, 2009)

Thomas stuck by the glue raises his blade and whispers a spell against the metal.  Slapping the weapon against the wall, creates a thunderous vibration that targets the kobold with the spear, and also creates enough force to jolt the bard forward, but not enough to escape the glue.  "We're are coming, no fear, they are just kobolds!"

[sblock=Actions]Use storm walk against K.  Hits fort 11 and does 11 damage.  I shift to J7(forced movement overrules immob, but I still have the effect. Roll Lookup
Save:  Fails:  Roll Lookup 
Minor action to MAIA for Majestic word HS +4 hp and slid to F10
Immediate goes to MAIA.
[/sblock]

*[sblock=Stats]HP* 21/28; *Bloodied* 14; *Healing Surge* 7; *Surges Per Day* 10
*AC* 17; *Fort* 13, *Ref* 13, *Will* 15
*Saves*
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Longsword* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d8+2 damage.
*War Song Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 1d8+4 damage, and an ally that hits the target before the end of my next turn gains 3 temporary hit points.
*Misdirected Mark* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane,* *Implement*
Range 10; +4 vs Reflex; 1d8+4 damage and the target is marked by an ally within 5 squares of me until the end of my next turn.
*Shout of Triumph* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Enemies in close blast 3; +4 vs Fort; 1d6+4 thunder damage and I push the target 3 squares. Effect: Allies in the area of the blast can be slid 3 squares.
*Storm Walk* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Range 10; +4 vs Fort; 1d8+4 Thunder damage. Before or after the attack, I can shift one square.
*Eyebite* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
Range 10; +4 vs Will; 1d6+4 damage and I am invisible to the target until the start of my next turn.
*Majestic Word *(minor; twice per encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Healing*
Myself or ally in close burst 5; The target spends a healing surge, gains an additional 4 hp and can be slid one square.
*Words of Friendship* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Arcane*
I gain a +5 on the next diplomacy check before the end of my next turn.
*Slayer's Song* (standard; daily) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 2d8+4 damage, and the target grants CA to you and your allies(save ends). Miss: Half damage. Effect: Whenever you hit an enemy, that enemy grants CA to you and your allies until the end of your next turn. [/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 11, 2009)

You can not shift, because you are immobilized, even if the shift comes from a power.  You can be _slid_ by a power, such as your own _majestic word_, but you can't shift.

On top of that, you can't target K, because it has total cover from D1 and D2.  From your position, you can't aim a spell at it.

This also applies to Maia.  From your positition, there is only one possible line of effect from you to Maia, and it is blocked by D1, so you can't heal him with _majestic word._

But don't worry, you can rethink your actions!  (Sorry, I don't want to burst your bubble or be a bad DM or anything, but I do want to follow the rules!)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 11, 2009)

OOC:  Sorry!  that's what happens when I try posting after working third shift!  I'll target the slinger that is already hurt.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 11, 2009)

The kobold braces itself for Thomas's attack just in time, and isn't affected.  Thomas tries to break free from the glue, but he is stuck fast.

Morgran moves a bit to get a better shot, then curses the first slinger.  He tries to fire flames at it, but the arc of hellish fire bends just before the kobold.[sblock=Initiative]Maia, Kobold Slingers, Mei Ying, Rolling Boulder, Kobold K, Kobolds D, Boldo, Thomas, Morgran.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 13, 2009)

Camelot said:


> On top of that, you can't target K, because it has total cover from D1 and D2.  From your position, you can't aim a spell at it.




Having opponents in the way provides Cover, not Superior Cover:



			
				The Compendium said:
			
		

> *Creatures and Cover*: When you make a ranged attack against an enemy and other enemies are in the way, your target has cover. Your allies never grant cover to your enemies, and neither allies nor enemies give cover against melee, close, or area attacks.




Which means Thomas should have a -2 Atk penalty against K, but should still be able to hit him.



			
				Camelot said:
			
		

> This also applies to Maia.  From your positition, there is only one possible line of effect from you to Maia, and it is blocked by D1, so you can't heal him with _majestic word._




Majestic Word is a Close Burst, creatures don't provide cover against Area affects:



			
				The Compendium said:
			
		

> *Determining Cover for Close and Area Attacks*
> 
> Like Ranged Attacks: You determine cover for these attacks in the same way as for ranged attacks, with two exceptions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 13, 2009)

*M.A.I.A. 1812, 30/38hp, 4 TempHP*

Picking up the metaphorical gauntlet, M.A.I.A. straightens up and turns to face D2 and prepares for some serious clobbering.

Actions:
--Reaping Strike

Attack: (1d20+6=22) 
Damage: (1d10+6=9) (+4 THP)


----------



## Camelot (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]You're right about the burst, sorry, but for the attack, I'm not really sure, so I'll let you have it!  Except...you rolled an 11, so with the -2 penalty, that's a 9 and it doesn't hit anyway.  Problem solved.

But Maia is healed and slid to F10!  That puts you at 30 hp, correct (17 + 9 from healing surge + 4 from Thomas = 30)?  This means you don't have to use Warforged Resolve just yet![/sblock]Maia understands that it is tactical to get rid of distractions during combat, so he attack D2 with his halberd.  He strikes it right on its head, opening up a bloody wound.[sblock=Bloodied]D2 is bloodied, as is K and S1 (just in case you were wondering how your progress is).[/sblock]The slingers continue to bombard Mei Ying and Thomas with bullets.  One laughs as Mei feels the sting of its sling, while the other curses in Draconic at Thomas cleverly evades its attack.[sblock=Damage]Mei Ying takes 6 damage, putting her at 20 hp.[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Mei Ying, Rolling Boulder, Kobold K, Kobolds D, Boldo, Thomas, Morgran, Maia, Kobold Slingers.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]MAIA gains 3 temp hp from my class power for bloodying the kobold.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 14, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> MAIA gains 3 temp hp from my class power for bloodying the kobold.




OOC: Which, sadly, don't stack with the 4 TempHP I get for hitting him in the first place.  Thanks for the reminder though.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 15, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Nobody else available this round right for the 3 THP?  If MIAI couldn't benefit from it, I'd save it for somebody else.[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 15, 2009)

OOC: Camelot, you forgot to move the boulder.
Edit: I see now, I thought the kobolds had moved for this round already.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay, sorry for the long hiatus.  A family reunion jumped me from behind!

I believe the boulder hasn't had it's turn since it last moved?  It moves after Mei Ying, who is yet to go.

The temp hp will be saved for the next to kill or bloody.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2009)

Mei Ying reaches out, gathering energy in her hand as she does...but the kobold's shot strikes her just as she flings her mystic blast, throwing her aim off! She emits a curse in a foreign tongue and glares daggers at the beast.

(Natural 1 to hit.  )


----------



## Camelot (Aug 12, 2009)

While Mei fumbles, she still manages to break free from the glue.[sblock=Mei]Mei gets a 15 on her saving throw versus immobilization, ending the effect.[/sblock]The rolling boulder continues on its path, bearing down on MAIA and the kobolds!  The kobolds see it coming, and since MAIA is bloking their path back to their platform, they slink back and run the other way!

They reach Thomas, and attack him before they continue running to avoid the boulder.  Thomas dodges the first attack, but the second one strikes him under his chainmail.[sblock=Thomas]Thomas takes 5 damage, reducing his hp to 16, and is marked by D2.[/sblock][sblock=Maia]Maia is no longer marked by D2.[/sblock]The sly kobold also slinks up to Thomas, stabbing him as well with one of its short swords.[sblock=Thomas]Thomas takes 1 damage from the attack, reducing him to 15 hp.[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Boldo, Thomas, Morgran, Maia, Kobold Slingers, Mei Ying, Rolling Boulder, Kobold Dragonshields, Kobold Slyblade.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Aug 12, 2009)

... =)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2009)

*Morgran*:* HP:30, THP:4*

Morgran wreaths his hammer in eldritch energy and attacks the kobold in melee range.

[sblock=OOC]
  Standard: Eldritch Strike (hit vs AC, damage, curse) (1d20+6=20, 1d8+5=6, 1d6=4)
Minor: Curse nearest kobold

Who is already cursed?

Cursed enemies: K

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 14, 2009)

Boldo moves to B5 and quietly opens the door just enough to get off a crossbow shot.

1d20+9=22 Stealth check.


----------



## Camelot (Aug 14, 2009)

Boldo sneaks to the back only to find the door to be locked.


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 17, 2009)

Thievery check to unlock door: 1d20+11=18


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 18, 2009)

Thomas strikes out with his longsword, ducking low, before bringing the blade up towards the kobold's throat.  Unfortunately he kicks his arm as he lowers his blade, ruining his strike.  The bard steps back.

[sblock=Actions]Warsong strike vs D2.  Miss.  war song str vs D2 AC (1d20+7=9, 1d8+4=5) Shift to K5.  Immediate as normal[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
21/28; *Bloodied* 14; *Healing Surge* 7; *Surges Per Day* 10
*AC* 17; *Fort* 13, *Ref* 13, *Will* 15
*Saves*
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Longsword* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d8+2 damage.
*War Song Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 1d8+4 damage, and an ally that hits the target before the end of my next turn gains 3 temporary hit points.
*Misdirected Mark* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane,* *Implement*
Range 10; +4 vs Reflex; 1d8+4 damage and the target is marked by an ally within 5 squares of me until the end of my next turn.
*Shout of Triumph* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Enemies in close blast 3; +4 vs Fort; 1d6+4 thunder damage and I push the target 3 squares. Effect: Allies in the area of the blast can be slid 3 squares.
*Storm Walk* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Range 10; +4 vs Fort; 1d8+4 Thunder damage. Before or after the attack, I can shift one square.
*Eyebite* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
Range 10; +4 vs Will; 1d6+4 damage and I am invisible to the target until the start of my next turn.
*Majestic Word *(minor; twice per encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Healing*
Myself or ally in close burst 5; The target spends a healing surge, gains an additional 4 hp and can be slid one square.
*Words of Friendship* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Arcane*
I gain a +5 on the next diplomacy check before the end of my next turn.
*Slayer's Song* (standard; daily) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 2d8+4 damage, and the target grants CA to you and your allies(save ends). Miss: Half damage. Effect: Whenever you hit an enemy, that enemy grants CA to you and your allies until the end of your next turn. [/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Aug 18, 2009)

While Boldo is quietly opening the door, Thomas is attacking the dragonshield.  He misses and tries to get out of the way, but remembers that he's stuck to the ground by the gluepot from the slingers.  He does, though, manage to pull free from the glue.[sblock=Thomas and Morgran]Thomas gets a 19 on his saving throw against immobilization.  The kobold slyblade is also no longer marked by Morgran (from Thomas's _misdirected mark_).[/sblock]Morgran swings down his hammer on the slyblade, hearing the satisfied crunch of the reptile's bloody scales under his hammer.

Maia, realizing that he can't run from the boulder since the kobolds are in the way, runs up the stairs to the platform to dodge it.  He stops on the stairs, waiting for the boulder to pass.

The slingers continue hurling gluepots at the adventurers, hitting Mei Ying but missing Thomas.[sblock=Mei Ying]6 damage, and you are immobilized (save ends), leaving you with 14 hp.[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Mei Ying, Rolling Boulder, Kobold Dragonshields, Kobold Slyblade, Boldo, Thomas, Morgran, Maia, Kobold Slingers.[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 20, 2009)

OOC: Is Boldo able to unlock the door? How long does it take? What does he see when/if he opens the door?


----------



## Camelot (Aug 21, 2009)

Bilbo is unable to unlock the door, and he opens it slowly without causing a sound.  Inside is a small room, with two ladders in the back, and the slingers are facing away from you at the tops of the ladders, slinging down on your companions.  In the middle of the room is......a surprise for your next turn!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2009)

Mei-Ying unleashes another blast of force at the most heavily wounded Slinger she can see, then tries to yank herself free of the glue so she can shrink back behind her companion beside her and get some cover from these terrible creatures!

(Magic Missile! 14 to hit Ref, doing 9 damage, and saving through is 13.)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Camelot (Sep 2, 2009)

Mei Ying's missile heads straight for the kobold, but hits the edge of the wall that it stands on.  Meanwhile, the boulder approaches the battle on the ground, bearing down on the kobolds and Thomas.  The kobolds sense the danger and flee, clearly more fearful of the boulder than they are of Thomas.  Thomas gets to make three opportunity attacks (one each against D1, D2, and K).[sblock=Initiative]Boldo, Thomas, Morgran, Maia, Kobold Slingers, Mei Ying, Rolling Boulder, Kobold Dragonshields, Kobold Slyblade.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2009)

*Morgran*:* HP:30, THP:4*

 [sblock=OOC]
  Wasn't one kobold next do Morgran? Does he got an opportunity attack?
Will wait for resolving the OAs before posting his regular action(s).

Cursed enemies: K

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Sep 3, 2009)

The kobold K shifted away from Morgran before running, thus only provoking the OA from Thomas.  He didn't want to get two attacks aimed at him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Morgran*:* HP:30, THP:4*

 [sblock=OOC]
  Thanks for the quick answer. Will be offline on the WE. If you really need an action until then, Morgran will curse the nearest target and use his encounter power Diabolic Grasp to move it into the way of the boulder.

Cursed enemies: K

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Morgran Deepwell
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 14 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 30/30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 4
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 7 *Surges per day*: 10/10
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Hellish Rebuke
*Encounter Powers*: Diabolic Grasp
*Daily Powers*: Armor of Agathys
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 7, 2009)

Thomas blade snaps out, drawing blood on two of the kobolds.

[sblock=OA]Hits d1 for 7 and k for 6 damage.  OA vs d1 d2 k (1d20+5=21, 1d8+2=7, 1d20+5=7, 1d8+2=6, 1d20+5=23, 1d8+2=6) [/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Sep 7, 2009)

The kobold K gasps as Thomas' blade stabs its lung.  It drops to the ground, dead.  The spot where it's body falls is now difficult terrain.

Boldo opens the door to the small room to see a treasure chest in between two ladders leading to the top of the wall!  The two kobolds up top don't notice Boldo sneak in.  What does Boldo do?


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 8, 2009)

Boldo whips his crossbow up and quickly fires two shots, hitting each slinger in the back of the head, then slips quietly inside.

[sblock=OOC]Boldo's passive Perception check is 17, which I assume is good enough to hear two goblins running around the corner, so he's not going to stay in the doorway.

If the slingers get cover vs. my attacks, then I'll move to D4 then shoot, otherwise I'll shoot then move to D4.

First attack vs. S1: 1d20+6=22 vs. AC, using Sly Flourish, 12(+5) damage (sneak attack damage).

Using an Action Point, Boldo makes another attack against S2: 1d20+6=20 vs. AC, using Sly Flourish, 13(+7) damage (sneak attack damage).

Boldo's Stealth check once he gets to D4 is 17. I don't know if it's a free action to let the door close or not, but I would prefer to have the door close behind me. If actions don't allow it though, then the door stays ajar.
[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Sep 9, 2009)

Boldo slips into the room, closing the door behind him, and ironically slings both of the slingers.  The first slinger is knocked out cold, but the second one develops a bloody welt on its head.  It turns around to glare at Boldo.[sblock=S2]Kobold Slinger 2 is severely bloodied.[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Thomas, Morgran, Maia, Kobold Slingers, Mei Ying, Rolling Boulder, Kobold Dragonshields, Kobold Slyblade, Boldo.[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 9, 2009)

Boldo mumbles to himself, *"Eh, my friends'll finish you off,"* and turns his attention to the door, ready to make some holes in whatever comes through next.


----------

